# 1000w hps H.I.D lamp and 1 tiny closet MUWAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!



## 0calli (Aug 16, 2011)

today i switched from cfl to a 1000w hps h.i.d lamp  and a DIY ballast which works 
 thank god for that deffinantly some tense moments there plugging it in phewww lol 

plus i was 3 weeks into flowering with the cfls and found all the parts for the hps lamp 

and decided to go with it i am very anxious to see what the outcome will be 

with this current poorman setup my temps only went up 2-4 deg from 25 to 27-29 

which my plants seem to like better but its only day 1 for the setup so we will see 




the plants currently under this light are whitw widdow and AK-48


AND I DO REALLY AMAZING MACRO PHOTOS LET ME KNOW IF YOU WOULD LIKE TOO 

SEE THEM


----------



## chasmtz (Aug 16, 2011)

is this not an air cooled hood?


----------



## 0calli (Aug 16, 2011)

air cooled hood where ??? i got an intake fan above the entrance for the bulb and a fan blowing cool air in thats all


----------



## TheOrganic (Aug 16, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


> more money than brains?


Don't be a dick dude...He's excited about his 1000w let him learn.
Im thinking its gonna get hot....you say temps are 84 but for how long? Do they stay that whole time when light on? I'm saying this cause I have a point in my day were temps reach about 83.5 then drops down to 78 indoor basement with 1000w aircooled hood with 20in away. 
And without prop cooling with a 1000w your gonna have light burn issues and heat probs.


----------



## 0calli (Aug 17, 2011)

no heat or light burn issues yet and its been going all day plus it is hanging over the plants atleast 18 to 20 inches


----------



## 0calli (Aug 17, 2011)

ShadyStoner said:


> more money than brains?


dosent it suck that i dont have to care about money as well my brain is just fine i belive go big or go home but thANKS for your non informative post lol have a &*%$# day


----------



## 0calli (Aug 17, 2011)

plus my temps have stayed at 28 all day so im going to be alright i hope


TheOrganic said:


> Don't be a dick dude...He's excited about his 1000w let him learn.
> Im thinking its gonna get hot....you say temps are 84 but for how long? Do they stay that whole time when light on? I'm saying this cause I have a point in my day were temps reach about 83.5 then drops down to 78 indoor basement with 1000w aircooled hood with 20in away.
> And without prop cooling with a 1000w your gonna have light burn issues and heat probs.


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)

nice set up


----------



## 0calli (Aug 17, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Don't be a dick dude...He's excited about his 1000w let him learn.
> Im thinking its gonna get hot....you say temps are 84 but for how long? Do they stay that whole time when light on? I'm saying this cause I have a point in my day were temps reach about 83.5 then drops down to 78 indoor basement with 1000w aircooled hood with 20in away.
> And without prop cooling with a 1000w your gonna have light burn issues and heat probs.


if ya dont mind me asking what is prop ? cooling as i havent heard of this but have heard and read everything else you were saying and thanks for the back up against the thread troll there
+rep for you


----------



## 0calli (Aug 17, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> nice set up


thnx so far so good


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 17, 2011)

an air cooled light would help you help out alot  you should check in 2 it


----------



## CTSwazi (Aug 17, 2011)

0calli said:


> if ya dont mind me asking what is prop ? cooling as i havent heard of this but have heard and read everything else you were saying and thanks for the back up against the thread troll there
> +rep for you


"Proper" cooling..


----------



## 0calli (Aug 17, 2011)

i know i dont have proper cooling but the light has a hole a big one above it where the intake fan pulls the heat out and its tweaked from 70 cfm to almost 150 i belive and my fans are blowing cooled air right at the light fixture and seems to be working well and my digital temp gage showed a constant reading of 28 all day and no burns on the plants at all so i hope it stays well


----------



## CTSwazi (Aug 17, 2011)

Sounds like ur having an easier time of it than I would have expected..  If you do have problems with burn at a later stage, may I suggest a light spreader (if you don't already have one)?
They work wonders getting the light closer to the canopy and preventing hot-spots..


----------



## 0calli (Aug 18, 2011)

DEF a good idea i do have the closet coated in mylar from tp to bottom that i hope is good enough for now lol


CTSwazi said:


> Sounds like ur having an easier time of it than I would have expected..  If you do have problems with burn at a later stage, may I suggest a light spreader (if you don't already have one)?
> They work wonders getting the light closer to the canopy and preventing hot-spots..


----------



## TheOrganic (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep proper cooling....If your good on temps then your good to go. Watch for light burn though with the 1000w even if temps are cool you can get a white look to to your leaves close to light. I try to rotate mine as much as I can evenly though I think it helps.....Peace.


----------



## 0calli (Aug 20, 2011)

So its 5 6 days in on the 1000w and its going great im really starting to question all these expensive extras that growers are telling newbies to buy lol


----------



## chasmtz (Aug 21, 2011)

what are you're ambient temps though? what is the air you are taking in, super cool? I have been considering buying some HPS lamps to hang vertically like this. I also hear that by not having a reflector, the heat is not trapped and therefore makes the comment about an air cooled hood irrelevant. Also, you are able to surround the bulb and utilize more of the available light. I like that you are thinking outside of the box but doubt ill get a home made ballast lol


----------



## 0calli (Aug 21, 2011)

chasmtz said:


> what are you're ambient temps though? what is the air you are taking in, super cool? I have been considering buying some HPS lamps to hang vertically like this. I also hear that by not having a reflector, the heat is not trapped and therefore makes the comment about an air cooled hood irrelevant. Also, you are able to surround the bulb and utilize more of the available light. I like that you are thinking outside of the box but doubt ill get a home made ballast lol


My ambient im not sure but thr air im blowing into the unit is about 65 deg but it has to pass over the light before hitting the plants an also i have a fan in the floor that is blowing up at the bottoms of the plants and my ballast yes is homemade but where i got the ballast was from and electrician that use to run a grow op and i did get it in dissasembled parts but i follow schematics very well and plus when i did turn it on for the first time the bulb was locked tightly in and aluminum suitcase but it sure beats paying 200-300 $ for one my whole hps set up cost me 30 $ thats all so i guess im making it pay for itself lol


----------



## El Superbeasto (Aug 21, 2011)

What's the dimensions of your closet? 

If I was in your situation, I would have done probably the same thing. "Too much" light is better than not enough. Can't really have too much light, but an overkill yes. But if the temps are right, it'll work out fine. Probably get some dense-assed nugs out of this.


----------



## James1990 (Aug 21, 2011)

Looking good my friend


----------



## 0calli (Aug 21, 2011)

my closet is 4ft x 2 1/2ft x 6ft and my nugs are going retarded since switching from cfls


El Superbeasto said:


> What's the dimensions of your closet?
> 
> If I was in your situation, I would have done probably the same thing. "Too much" light is better than not enough. Can't really have too much light, but an overkill yes. But if the temps are right, it'll work out fine. Probably get some dense-assed nugs out of this.


----------



## 0calli (Aug 21, 2011)

James1990 said:


> Looking good my friend


thnx james


----------



## El Superbeasto (Aug 21, 2011)

That's just shy of a square meter, you're just fine. Hope the temps stay manageable for you, wouldn't take much to correct it if it does get too hot.

Best of luck.



0calli said:


> my closet is 4ft x 2 1/2ft x 6ft and my nugs are going retarded since switching from cfls


----------



## 0calli (Aug 21, 2011)

thnx ill bet putting up pics today of the nugz comeback later


El Superbeasto said:


> That's just shy of a square meter, you're just fine. Hope the temps stay manageable for you, wouldn't take much to correct it if it does get too hot.
> 
> Best of luck.


----------



## 0calli (Aug 21, 2011)

here are the budz on my white widdow the day before switching to the 1000w HPS.


----------



## 0calli (Aug 21, 2011)

i dont know if its just pure dumb begginers luck (for indoor grow) cause everything im doing with my hydro and indoor is going off without a hitch temps lighting and my water has a constant ph balance of 6.8 to 6.5 with 100ppm and i keep getting all these big time growers saying that im doing a shit job and that my plants are suffering and wont yeild shit lol i just think they are jealous cause i am doing good when in the beggining while i was learning i said some dumb things and that i did a setup so cheaply and i mean cheap all together i might have spent 150$ which is damn good in my books and plus my electric bill lol


----------



## 0calli (Aug 21, 2011)

for you enjoyment


----------



## cannabis420420 (Aug 27, 2011)

very nice  the budz are looking great


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 27, 2011)

someone may have mentioned this but if you get a reflector hood it would be A++ for your girls. Great looking plants btw, I personally would have 2-3x more plants packed in their but that is just me. <3


----------



## 0calli (Aug 28, 2011)

yeah it was my first grow indoors so i was just taking it easy and them damn buckets take up alot of room


RawBudzski said:


> someone may have mentioned this but if you get a reflector hood it would be A++ for your girls. Great looking plants btw, I personally would have 2-3x more plants packed in their but that is just me. <3


----------



## 0calli (Aug 28, 2011)

here are all the new ones


----------



## 0calli (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## 0calli (Aug 31, 2011)

and some more im soo proud of these girls


----------



## gobskiii (Aug 31, 2011)

dude...them buds are gunna be rocks bro...they may not be huge nuggs, but they will be crazy dense.


----------



## gobskiii (Aug 31, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> someone may have mentioned this but if you get a reflector hood it would be A++ for your girls. Great looking plants btw, I personally would have 2-3x more plants packed in their but that is just me. <3




or just have like 4 monster plants under there.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

Don't listen to anyone talkin trash..just because your not up on the lingo..and are just starting doesn't mean your dumb..i use a 600 and the buds are like two liter bottles so your gonna destroy with that 1000..


----------



## stuckonsticky (Aug 31, 2011)

This is under a six..id love to see what a 1000 would do..maybe sixs big thing is instead of twenty inches im ten away


----------



## 0calli (Sep 1, 2011)

thnx i dont listen to them jealous asses


stuckonsticky said:


> Don't listen to anyone talkin trash..just because your not up on the lingo..and are just starting doesn't mean your dumb..i use a 600 and the buds are like two liter bottles so your gonna destroy with that 1000..


----------



## 0calli (Sep 1, 2011)

honestly ive gone against almost all the rules for growing cause i got mine at 16 inches and they love it


stuckonsticky said:


> This is under a six..id love to see what a 1000 would do..maybe sixs big thing is instead of twenty inches im ten away


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 2, 2011)

Hahaha, you crazy bastard! This is awesome dude, you just bareboned it with your fucking balls out, no need for fancy ballasts, hoods, or getting the light footprint worked out, just stick a bulb in there and start making dank kush. Honestly I think this is the best way to start on a budget, you learn a lot more a lot faster and you have dank buds to nurture your learning brain, good job dude. I personally always suggest a big initial investment with all the fixin's, but if you don't have it this definitely throws you into the ring. I don't need to say this stuff because it's been said, but more plants, a hood, and an inline fan is all you need to bring this up the next level. What are the dimensions of that closet? Is possible to drop the bulb closer to the plants for a more vertical style grow?

Oh, and wipe down your mylar, spores and insects stick to dirty mylar, and they are much harder to deal with this way. I usually wipe mine down once or twice and then replace it. 

Your buds are looking super frosty!


----------



## Myles117 (Sep 2, 2011)

i like the look of this crazy grow setup! Joziki stole my thunder with that quality post but like he said, you prove hands down there is no need for the fancy stuff. alotta light packed in a small room with proper temps can do some amazing things. proof is in the pudding my friend  Buds look excellent and I look forward to watching this progress firther!

rock on


----------



## 0calli (Sep 2, 2011)

Thnk u very much very appreciated


myles117 said:


> i like the look of this crazy grow setup! Joziki stole my thunder with that quality post but like he said, you prove hands down there is no need for the fancy stuff. Alotta light packed in a small room with proper temps can do some amazing things. Proof is in the pudding my friend  buds look excellent and i look forward to watching this progress firther!
> 
> Rock on :d


----------



## 0calli (Sep 2, 2011)

Thnx for the mylar info thts new to me and the closet i cant really remember the exact dim. But its about 5ft 11 tall 4 1/2 wide and mabe 28 deep


jozikins said:


> hahaha, you crazy bastard! This is awesome dude, you just bareboned it with your fucking balls out, no need for fancy ballasts, hoods, or getting the light footprint worked out, just stick a bulb in there and start making dank kush. Honestly i think this is the best way to start on a budget, you learn a lot more a lot faster and you have dank buds to nurture your learning brain, good job dude. I personally always suggest a big initial investment with all the fixin's, but if you don't have it this definitely throws you into the ring. I don't need to say this stuff because it's been said, but more plants, a hood, and an inline fan is all you need to bring this up the next level. What are the dimensions of that closet? Is possible to drop the bulb closer to the plants for a more vertical style grow?
> 
> Oh, and wipe down your mylar, spores and insects stick to dirty mylar, and they are much harder to deal with this way. I usually wipe mine down once or twice and then replace it.
> 
> Your buds are looking super frosty!


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 2, 2011)

Well if you are only doing 2 or 3 plants you might be able to get it more vert, probably just 2 plants, I didn't see how many you are doing right now. Eitherway you are rocking it so far man, how much you pulling per plant?

And the mylar lesson was one that was hard learned for me.


----------



## GHOSTDOG SA (Sep 3, 2011)

looking good mate get some sqaure pots for next time then you can squeeze some more in


----------



## 0calli (Sep 3, 2011)

you are soo right lol deff next time around


GHOSTDOG SA said:


> looking good mate get some sqaure pots for next time then you can squeeze some more in


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Sep 3, 2011)

Fantastic job!!!






If readers take only one thing from this thread it should be the importance of ambient temp at intake.


----------



## espoker19 (Sep 3, 2011)

It looked like your bulb was hanging vertically. Ur gonna lose alotta light that way you should try to put it horizontal with a reflector on top. How hot does it get in there? I am very envious of you man I wish I had the cash to have a 1000 watt setup.


----------



## 0calli (Sep 4, 2011)

yes it was vertical for 2 days unil i was able to buy thr extreme heat thread to hang it horizontal and the max temp it goes to is 29 , i really lucked out with the 1000w setup cause i found all the parts in the garage where i live so all i had to do was to wire it myself and provide a fan for it while its running but i only spent altogether to get that closet setup was around 30 in total for the light setup and mabe another 100 bucks for everything else here are some pics for ya 


espoker19 said:


> It looked like your bulb was hanging vertically. Ur gonna lose alotta light that way you should try to put it horizontal with a reflector on top. How hot does it get in there? I am very envious of you man I wish I had the cash to have a 1000 watt setup.


----------



## 0calli (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 1770011View attachment 1770012View attachment 1770013


----------



## 0calli (Sep 5, 2011)

HEY GUYS JUST HARVESTED THE TOPS OF ONE WHITE WIDDOW AND LETTING THE OTHER GO ANOTHER WEEK TO SEE THE DIFFERENCE IN QUALITY


----------



## 0calli (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Myles117 (Sep 7, 2011)

me likey


----------



## 0calli (Sep 7, 2011)

thnx u .................


----------



## Myles117 (Sep 7, 2011)

do you weigh ur buds? they be chubby, hows the density?


----------



## 0calli (Sep 9, 2011)

Very dense and i pulled 424 grams in total off both but remember i put the 1000w in 4 weeks late and 1 of the buds was almost 60 on its own


myles117 said:


> do you weigh ur buds? They be chubby, hows the density?


----------



## Myles117 (Sep 9, 2011)

i love monster buds  had a 30 gram cured bud one time. was almost as much fun to smoke as it was to watch grow 

im sure with future plants that spend entire flower periods under the new 1k will appreciate the upgrade!!


----------



## 0calli (Sep 24, 2011)

here is the white widow and ak-48 and african free all cut down and cured...............WHITE WIDOW FOOTBALL ANYBODY LOL


----------



## Myles117 (Sep 24, 2011)

i swear to god one of ur buds looks just like dave chappelle all coked out LOL

great set of pics bro  which strain u like better?


----------



## 0calli (Sep 24, 2011)

New grow with african free black widow and white rhino from the start to the end should be good so in total i got 6 plants ( 4 AFRICAN FREE / 1 WHITE RHINO / 1 BLACK WIDOW )in this closet also currently feed them PLANT PROD 20-20-20 AND GH"s floralicious grow........... muwahahahahahhaha ..............and the african free is alredy lst'd and will be doing the same to the w/r and b/w also all are topped 
here are the black widow white rhino and african free at there start in the closet
here they are after 3 - 4 days under the 1000w grow grow growhere the african free are in their new pots and tied downand here is the modifications i had to do to the closet to fit the new pots


----------



## 0calli (Sep 24, 2011)

Deff the ak-48 medical knocks me right down on my ass lol but i just sampled the african free i did hydro and another week of curing it will be very comparrible ...i got a sad quantity return with the african but the quality make up big time but ill see its potential now that i got 4 of them in soil and under the 1000watter and newwer and better nutes too


myles117 said:


> i swear to god one of ur buds looks just like dave chappelle all coked out lol
> 
> great set of pics bro  which strain u like better? :d


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 26, 2011)

nice av waht happened wit the meat


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice grow!!


----------



## Myles117 (Sep 26, 2011)

nice asss 

i just wanna follow it hahaha


----------



## lostNug (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice man. Glad to see u proved everyone wrong


----------



## 0calli (Sep 26, 2011)

thats why i stuck around when all the big wigs where saying i wasnt doing it right


lostNug said:


> Very nice man. Glad to see u proved everyone wrong


----------



## stelthy (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice grow dude, and with a 1000 watter too.. Very brave  !!! There's hope for me yet (I'am running multiple lights in a cab : 730w max - Total) I have to ask do you run an AC or do you live in a very cold country? I agree with an earlier post.. and Air-Cooled reflector/vented Reflector would be even more benificial to your girls! But respect where its due and +REP! for a 1000W Cab! - STELTHY


----------



## 0calli (Sep 27, 2011)

nope i run ac and it just ending summer here so still pretty warm but the strrain im growing is an african one so i dont have to be o vigilant about temps since they are bred to handle high heat and yes i am investing in a hood very soon but wouldnt the mylar do the same as i covered 100% of the inside of the closet ?


stelthy said:


> Nice grow dude, and with a 1000 watter too.. Very brave  !!! There's hope for me yet (I'am running multiple lights in a cab : 730w max - Total) I have to ask do you run an AC or do you live in a very cold country? I agree with an earlier post.. and Air-Cooled reflector/vented Reflector would be even more benificial to your girls! But respect where its due and +REP! for a 1000W Cab! - STELTHY


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 27, 2011)

Mylar will reflect light just like a reflective hood does. But mylar does not reflect in a pattern, it is random light refraction, most of it highly diffused and the rest super concentrated into a hot spot. The light foot print is extremely uneven and you are still wasting power. A hood is the best way to go, they are rolled and hammered to reproduce a perfect light foot print every time. African strains seem to be getting very popular again, I think I'm going to jump on this bandwagon while I still have a good seed allowance.

Good growing bro, I'm going to lurk around your thread for harvest pics.


----------



## stelthy (Sep 27, 2011)

I agree with what Jozikins said... On another note: What African strains are you using & what other African strains are available ?? - STELTHY


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2011)

Attitude seedbank has some freebie deals right now for landrace african.


----------



## 0calli (Sep 28, 2011)

Its called african free


----------



## 0calli (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## 0calli (Sep 28, 2011)

im telling you i almost did not buy these seeds and now this is one of my new top strains the smell is incredibly pungent and strong strong strong and the resin production out did my white widow and is extremly sticky im deff keeping one of these going at all times lol as you can ee i shoved 4 of them in there lol


Jozikins said:


> Mylar will reflect light just like a reflective hood does. But mylar does not reflect in a pattern, it is random light refraction, most of it highly diffused and the rest super concentrated into a hot spot. The light foot print is extremely uneven and you are still wasting power. A hood is the best way to go, they are rolled and hammered to reproduce a perfect light foot print every time. African strains seem to be getting very popular again, I think I'm going to jump on this bandwagon while I still have a good seed allowance.
> 
> Good growing bro, I'm going to lurk around your thread for harvest pics.


----------



## Jozikins (Sep 28, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful bro, I understand why she's your new girl. I bet you get a hold of all sorts of cool strains I'll never see where you are at.


----------



## boscostoner (Sep 28, 2011)

ive been looking to set up a grow room and have very little space......i tink i will be copying alot of ur grow room style and technique with the looks of some of them babys!!!! them buds on the white widow + ak wer just amazing bro. 100 % respects for going at it on your own and taking the risk with the 1000w dats well deserved and im now a trusty follower of this thread!!!! happy tokein


----------



## 0calli (Sep 29, 2011)

thnk u very much i really appreciate it and go right ahead let me know if ya want me to send some detailed pics of it for ya so you can better see whats going on i dont mind just let me know


boscostoner said:


> ive been looking to set up a grow room and have very little space......i tink i will be copying alot of ur grow room style and technique with the looks of some of them babys!!!! them buds on the white widow + ak wer just amazing bro. 100 % respects for going at it on your own and taking the risk with the 1000w dats well deserved and im now a trusty follower of this thread!!!! happy tokein


----------



## boscostoner (Sep 29, 2011)

0calli said:


> thnk u very much i really appreciate it and go right ahead let me know if ya want me to send some detailed pics of it for ya so you can better see whats going on i dont mind just let me know


cheers bro apreciate that!!! it will be soon enough trying to get some cash together but once im started i will let you no and them pics will come in handy!!! 
peace


----------



## n0thing (Sep 30, 2011)

so jealous :/ haha im happy for you at the same time though! good s#!+ man!


----------



## 0calli (Sep 30, 2011)

Yup just let me know brother


boscostoner said:


> cheers bro apreciate that!!! It will be soon enough trying to get some cash together but once im started i will let you no and them pics will come in handy!!!
> Peace


----------



## 0calli (Sep 30, 2011)

Thnx i really appreciate that thnk u


n0thing said:


> so jealous :/ haha im happy for you at the same time though! Good s#!+ man! :d


----------



## 0calli (Oct 1, 2011)

new updates soon


----------



## 0calli (Oct 2, 2011)

here is my re-vegging AK-48 .......THIS SMOKE WAS SOO GOOD I COULDNT KILL HER AND BESIDES I HEARD THE SECOND TIME AROUND IS EVEN BETTERhere is the black widow boy she growing fast had an acident last night and snapped the Stem damn near clean in half i hope shell repair no leaves are wilting so that is goodHERE THE FAN LEAVES ARE ALREADY AS BIG AS MY HAND AND THATS THE 2ND TRUE NODE SETMY WHITE RHINOAND HERE IS MY SEA PUDDLE OF GREEN LOL


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

subbed didnt realise u had a thread bring me the buds....


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 2, 2011)

everything looks great; quick safety comment, you want to either suspend your magnetic core of your ballast by wires or put it on a brick, they get very hot and you have it sitting directly on wood. You have a recipe for a fire there and fires arent fun.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 2, 2011)

hey there ya are fuker been waiting for ya yup this is my thread no monster like yours but my closet is lol


kevin murphy said:


> subbed didnt realise u had a thread bring me the buds....


----------



## 0calli (Oct 2, 2011)

thnx for the heads up mine is on a peice of ceramic just cant see it but also my ballast is air cooled has its own fan and only gets up too 105 deg thats it lol but thnx i do appreciate it


oakley1984 said:


> everything looks great; quick safety comment, you want to either suspend your magnetic core of your ballast by wires or put it on a brick, they get very hot and you have it sitting directly on wood. You have a recipe for a fire there and fires arent fun.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 2, 2011)

just thought id throw up the new mod i did for the closet for better control over the environment im so syched cause i can control temp & humidity to my liking and also got a new exauhst fan pulling 90 cfm or does a room 95 ft squrd or somthing like that now all i need is to get my tubing for running the warm air outside cause damn its warm in here but when you open the closet ya wana jump in loland here is the other new additive so i can really keep a close eye on the internal environment but that is what i keep humidity at and the temp i run to 25 no higher


----------



## 0calli (Oct 3, 2011)

*hey guys just got back from some more "POOR MAN'S" modification upgrades to the "MONSTER CLOSET" I aded a new co2 system (LOL) for the girls today and hope it helps i figure some is better than none !!




a little buble action yay !!!!!




and here we have 3 2L bottles with their mix so its 1 bottle for 2 plants and all the hoses run right under neath all the foliage for maxium up take*


----------



## jeremy930 (Oct 3, 2011)

ummmmmm...ok. You know that CO2 is heavier than air right? Can you get those hoses above the canopy? Do you have a CO2 meter?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

not your dfault it dont matter about size its what u do with it ..i wont tell anyone hahaha


0calli said:


> hey there ya are fuker been waiting for ya yup this is my thread no monster like yours but my closet is lol


----------



## 0calli (Oct 3, 2011)

hhaha fuker tell everybody you know kev its ok to be jealous bahahahahahahaha


kevin murphy said:


> not your dfault it dont matter about size its what u do with it ..i wont tell anyone hahaha


----------



## 0calli (Oct 3, 2011)

yes i learned that in gr 6 science class lol but did you see the fan that is in front of the bottles its always going moving the air at the bottom circulating then i have another fan 2 feet up drawing in fresh air and also and exaughst fan drawing heat etc out so the co2 being produced never sits still its moved throught the lower cabin i just want the co2 being delivered under the plants for best co2 consumption and why would i need a co2 meter cause in my opinion im not producing vast amounts of co2 like 1500 ppm or high numbers like that i might be getting a hundred to 250 is what i read through the net


jeremy930 said:


> ummmmmm...ok. You know that CO2 is heavier than air right? Can you get those hoses above the canopy? Do you have a CO2 meter?


----------



## Charlie Who? (Oct 3, 2011)

0calli said:


> air cooled hood where ??? i got an intake fan above the entrance for the bulb and a fan blowing cool air in thats all


No shit?? LOL! Good on ya! I guess you have to keep the closet door open when the light is on, then?

That's great to know, because Im thinking of turning my second small bathroom into a veg room. Id have to hang my 600 w. HPS in the shower, leave the door open and blow a fan in, maybe one out the window to remove heat and one in to blow cooler air IN..

Thanks--good idea.

CW


----------



## 0calli (Oct 3, 2011)

Nope door closed got an a/c unit attached to it


charlie who? said:


> no shit?? Lol! Good on ya! I guess you have to keep the closet door open when the light is on, then?
> 
> That's great to know, because im thinking of turning my second small bathroom into a veg room. Id have to hang my 600 w. Hps in the shower, leave the door open and blow a fan in, maybe one out the window to remove heat and one in to blow cooler air in..
> 
> ...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 3, 2011)

I DID STArt having heat problems when the plants got bigger hence the ac unit..........but now i have one fan for fresh air intake and one at the bottom to circulate air and co2 and one exaughst up top for heat and the ac for fresh air and temp control


Charlie Who? said:


> No shit?? LOL! Good on ya! I guess you have to keep the closet door open when the light is on, then?
> 
> That's great to know, because Im thinking of turning my second small bathroom into a veg room. Id have to hang my 600 w. HPS in the shower, leave the door open and blow a fan in, maybe one out the window to remove heat and one in to blow cooler air IN..
> 
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 3, 2011)

mornin ocalli mate get them updates on pal..


----------



## 0calli (Oct 4, 2011)

will do need a new camara mine just stoped working


kevin murphy said:


> mornin ocalli mate get them updates on pal..


----------



## 0calli (Oct 4, 2011)

here are the girls today all growing fast and well i want to flower now but im going to wait for more growth on the w/rhino and b/widow and complete a little more LST'ing on the w/rhino and im letting the b/widow to grow straight up but i have fimmed the top for 4 conas if i dont get it then i will be topping ithere is the white rhino at its first bending only took 2 hours for the top to point straight back up and here is the monster seedling of a black widow i cant belive the size of her the fan leaves have surpassed the size of my hands and its been repairing itself for a couple days now and is pretty much almost done healing and i snapped that damn stem clean almost all of the way through except a millimeter on the back side  and i havent seen any significant low down at all in any way that i can tellhere are the girls together and them co2 bottles hard at workhere are a few shots of the snapped stem that repaired itself sooo quickly incredible


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

charlies anals aint got out on these bitches haha


----------



## UGP (Oct 5, 2011)

Hah hah! balls, big buds and PURE utter maddness, I LOVE it!!! I'm glad someone else understands insanity is mans greatest strength, good job man. If it ever starts to get too hot throw a lantern glass(bout $4) over it and blow the air through it, unless of course you have the dough to throw at a air cooled reflector.
EPIC, subscribed! Good luck with your next grow.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

Thnx ugp...................


ugp said:


> hah hah! Balls, big buds and pure utter maddness, i love it!!! I'm glad someone else understands insanity is mans greatest strength, good job man. If it ever starts to get too hot throw a lantern glass(bout $4) over it and blow the air through it, unless of course you have the dough to throw at a air cooled reflector.
> Epic, subscribed! Good luck with your next grow.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha kev charlies angels


kevin murphy said:


> charlies anals aint got out on these bitches haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 5, 2011)

super blown away dude.. your creativity, energy, ingenuity, motiviation and skills are so impressive. i tried to rep ya bro, but no go..
heres a cool fun video for ya dude..  
[youtube]Afr6I74ms9k[/youtube]


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

Haha thnx doc


dr.amber trichome said:


> super blown away dude.. Your creativity, energy, ingenuity, motiviation and skills are so impressive. I tried to rep ya bro, but no go..
> heres a cool fun video for ya dude..
> [youtube]afr6i74ms9k[/youtube]


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/473411-poormans-super-closet-muwahahahahahaha.html


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/456466-1000w-hps-h-i-d.html


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 5, 2011)

I like the a/c, it's like a glory hole for the plants!


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

claytonbigsby said:


> i like the a/c, it's like a glory hole for the plants!


bahahahahahahaahahahaha clayton yeah boy peanut butter and crack sandwich


----------



## KushisSweet (Oct 5, 2011)

Is that a window ac unit? awesome setup btw love it acutally. makes me wonder all these people telling others to buy cooltubes and expensive elec ballasts seems like such a waste of money. how much have you invested if i may ask?


----------



## 0calli (Oct 5, 2011)

i may have invested prob around 150 bucks i got the ac unit free ( got lucky ) and i found the parts to my ballast and made it myself luckily all the parts for the 1000 watter were in a box full of electronics all i needed was the schematics which i googled and were there instantly lol lucky again and ye i totaly agree with you on the expensive stuff thats why i posted this thread and im making a cool tube its gonna cost me mabe 50 bucks at the most


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 6, 2011)

thinking of raiding this thread for one of your bad boys hahaha hows things bro all well i hope..


----------



## sso (Oct 6, 2011)

you dont need a cooltube if your intake air is cool enough and the hot air is vented away from the grow.

i just use 320cfm fan as an outtake for my 600w hps, drilled a bunch of holes in bottom of the cabinet (which is raised up bit but has airintakes with lighttraps)
which means that the air gets sucked in, directly up at the lamp (moving every leaf as well)

works fine when ambient temps arent too high.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 6, 2011)

so far verry good kev thnk god


kevin murphy said:


> thinking of raiding this thread for one of your bad boys hahaha hows things bro all well i hope..


----------



## 0calli (Oct 6, 2011)

the air going in is 70 deg and exits at prb about 85 plus but that only in the top 1 foot of the closet the lower part stays at a constant 75 or 25 deg cel but i really like the holes in the floor wish i had thought of that before i cut all my side holes very good idea also i only use a 70 cfm bathroom exaughst fan tweaked to about 140 cfm and it works great almost to well lol


sso said:


> you dont need a cooltube if your intake air is cool enough and the hot air is vented away from the grow.
> 
> i just use 320cfm fan as an outtake for my 600w hps, drilled a bunch of holes in bottom of the cabinet (which is raised up bit but has airintakes with lighttraps)
> which means that the air gets sucked in, directly up at the lamp (moving every leaf as well)
> ...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

ull do a fine job bro dont worry...


----------



## truegaintfree (Oct 7, 2011)

really enjoying this thread spell much? almost 4am up just readin away. Just wondering is that sand you use ontop of the soil of your plants? Been reading everything idk if i missed it also any way on getting nute list and schedule? really nice grow you had there in the beginning cant wait for the next one! Great job bro. Props to the creativity i love it when someone makes something from nothing rather than buying everything that others have or hear grows good...cookie cutter know what i mean Stay high my man!


----------



## 0calli (Oct 7, 2011)

i use the sand cause of fungus knats it kills them and there larva it smothers them also to help keep the top soil moist not wet but dosent let it fully dry out and for nute schedule i had very rich soil and didnt know so my first was really up and down very confusing but now i have it more dialed in but i was using plant prod 10-52-10 for the last 2 weeks after the first 2 weeks of veg then i go flower and i was using for the first 3 weeks was plant prod 20-20-20 then for the next 3 weeks after that i used plant prod 15-30-15 and back to 20-20-20 for the last 2- 3weeks and all of these were mixed at 1/2 strength except for the first 2 weeks when you start the 10-52-10 i mixed 1/4 strength hope this kinda helps also this grow im using AN's jungle juice withthe additives they are overdrive , big bud , voodoo juice , and b-52


truegaintfree said:


> really enjoying this thread spell much? almost 4am up just readin away. Just wondering is that sand you use ontop of the soil of your plants? Been reading everything idk if i missed it also any way on getting nute list and schedule? really nice grow you had there in the beginning cant wait for the next one! Great job bro. Props to the creativity i love it when someone makes something from nothing rather than buying everything that others have or hear grows good...cookie cutter know what i mean Stay high my man!


----------



## truegaintfree (Oct 7, 2011)

0calli said:


> i use the sand cause of fungus knats it kills them and there larva it smothers them also to help keep the top soil moist not wet but dosent let it fully dry out


 Learned Something new today  thanks man thats cool was just wondering what you were runnin in there idk if i want to try soil out never really done it always been hydro.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 8, 2011)

Soil i find is less work for me


----------



## 0calli (Oct 8, 2011)

*




6 days to flower (12-12) 

here is a panaramic shot inside the closet 
here is a group shot of the girls 
here are 2 of the my nubian queens (african free) get really nappy in there lol ....lots of bud sites cant wait to flower
here is the white rhino (3 weeks) man she is growing so fast and big !!!!! I lst`d her also new bud sites just shooting up 
the stem on the white rhino i super thick already about the thickness of my pinky already !!!!
nhere is a shot of all the new up-shoots on the white rhino
and here we have the infamous black widow this plant is absolutely retarded she is growing sooo fast and sooo big it boggles my mind

AND JUST TO SHOW SIZE LOOK AT THE BLACK WIDOW LEAF BELOW BIGGER THAN MY HAND AND WRIST !!!!​




Attached Thumbnails  

*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

excellent mate there really cumin on now them bitches..goosd work ocalli how long u gunna veg them for...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 9, 2011)

4 weeks so 6 more days buddy


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

nice bro....cant wait to see my monster after 3 months veg lol...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 9, 2011)

I bet bro 3 months veg shell be big lol..


kevin murphy said:


> nice bro....cant wait to see my monster after 3 months veg lol...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

lol hope so all fimmed aswell lol..loads of colas mate


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

first page of the fimming thread on mblaze thread he vegges them for 6-8 weeks im doin mine for 3 months so lets hope i can get it near his lol..


----------



## 0calli (Oct 9, 2011)

i see i see lol


kevin murphy said:


> first page of the fimming thread on mblaze thread he vegges them for 6-8 weeks im doin mine for 3 months so lets hope i can get it near his lol..


----------



## 0calli (Oct 10, 2011)

i didnt want too but i had to cut off this fan leaf cause it was shading 80% of what was under it and stunting growth sooo damn big ehh for 3 weeks old
















stalks getting nice and thick





here is the white rhino massive growth for 2 days





and here is the black widow same here massive growth​


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

that stem looks really thick mate and nice update ocalli mate looking forward to flower...bring on the buds...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 11, 2011)

I know only 2 days left till cant wait


kevin murphy said:


> that stem looks really thick mate and nice update ocalli mate looking forward to flower...bring on the buds...


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

bring it lol...ill be ere for the final show...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 12, 2011)

you better we got 8-10 weeks to go


kevin murphy said:


> bring it lol...ill be ere for the final show...


 buddy starting tomorrow


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 13, 2011)

are u putting them in dark for quicker flower pal..


----------



## 0calli (Oct 13, 2011)

i always started them at 7 am now i switched too 9am start 9 pm shut off


kevin murphy said:


> are u putting them in dark for quicker flower pal..


----------



## 0calli (Oct 13, 2011)

#17898 
*0calli* 





Stoner *Mr. Ganja*
































   Join DateMay 2011Posts1,151Journal Entries24 

*




*

here are the girls (African free (4) , White Rhino (1) , & Black Widow (1). this is the last set of photos im doing till i get some hairs starting might be few little updates of growth.





alot of the photos below are showing foliar growth and desity these girls the african frees are really dense too dense i think but ahwell lol















nice and thick










sooo many shoot ups its crazy soo many bud sites too took a while to top all of them no joke lol





here is the white rhino growing fast and strong 4 weeks old and above is the black widow














​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 14, 2011)

sweet work bro very sweet...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 14, 2011)

Thnx buddy hows you baby girls going ?


kevin murphy said:


> sweet work bro very sweet...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 15, 2011)

new update guys two days into flowering and i got hair already if ya dont believe me ill post pics lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

doin alrite mate update on my sig...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 16, 2011)

*So first ill start with my white rhino growing fast




















Next is the black widow















And here is the top of the black widow that has 5 tops and two tops shooting off 4 of them so 9 in total lol





canopy shot to show growth hieght















the white rhino and black widow needed booster seats they were starting to get over grown by the african free canopy





as you can see the problem i was having with the african free over growing my w/r and b/w





but all nice and even now





here are the side shots of the african queens and top shots also








































And the photos you been waiting to see the amazing 3 day hairs lol










*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

fuckin jungle.....


----------



## 0calli (Oct 16, 2011)

i know i think i went just a little overboard ahwel lol more buds


kevin murphy said:


> fuckin jungle.....


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

fuckin a little over board i grew 64 on my first ever grow..grow big mate grow big...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 16, 2011)

thats right buddy go big or go home with your t


kevin murphy said:


> fuckin a little over board i grew 64 on my first ever grow..grow big mate grow big...


 ail tucked


----------



## luckybleu (Oct 16, 2011)

very nice, would like to see the finish


----------



## 0calli (Oct 16, 2011)

then tay tuned they in 2/2 now 8=-10 week to go


luckybleu said:


> very nice, would like to see the finish


----------



## WeedKillsBrainCells (Oct 16, 2011)

Such a sexy setup. Over 400 grams too. I was thinking of starting really late w my 600 due to bills, this has given me faith


----------



## 0calli (Oct 17, 2011)

thnx.................


WeedKillsBrainCells said:


> Such a sexy setup. Over 400 grams too. I was thinking of starting really late w my 600 due to bills, this has given me faith


----------



## 0calli (Oct 17, 2011)

* 






..................................<======= CLICK TO PLAY !!!! By:0calli​ 

*


----------



## 0calli (Oct 19, 2011)

<b>* After LST white rhino















Black widow before 2nd LST





After 2nd LST















This was not fun to LST LOL.............Where's WALDO !!!!!!!!!!










HAHA OCTA-WEED















A SIDE BY SIDE TO SHOW WHAT I HAVE TO DEAL WITH LOL
























Here is a shot of all the girls together not much room at all lol










14" wide





and 1 foot tall






















Attached Thumbnails  white rhino before LST 
</b>*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 20, 2011)

nice work as per usual mate...keep the updates coming...


----------



## 0calli (Oct 20, 2011)

Thnx partner lol got some crazy hairs coming fast looks like the trimming i gave them didnt bother them too much lets hope lol


----------



## Myles117 (Oct 20, 2011)

looks like you've been doin ur fair share of female tie downs  looks great bro.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 20, 2011)

ohh im def intp S&M LOL


Myles117 said:


> looks like you've been doin ur fair share of female tie downs  looks great bro.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 22, 2011)

*HERE ARE THE GIRLS ALL TOGETHER





JUST SWITCHED TO THE NEW PANDA WRAP I GOT FUK THE MYLAR LOL










HERE IS THE FIRST BUDS STARTING ON THE AFRICAN FREE





THE FIRST SINGS OF HAIR ON THE WHITE RHINO





WHITE RHINO










BLACK WIDOW





AND THE AFRICANS




















REVEGGED AK-48





SHE IS COMING BACK TO LIFE LOL





THE LEARNING PROCESS OF NUTE LOL









AND THIS IS MY NEW NUTE REGIMENT I USE FLOURALICIOUS INSTEAD OF VOODOO JUICE THE PLANTS SEEM TO LOVE IT





*


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 23, 2011)

send me that juice box u dont need lol...nice update ocalli....


----------



## 0calli (Oct 23, 2011)

lol juice box hahahahaha im sooo calling it that now


----------



## 0calli (Oct 23, 2011)

thnx el superbeasto


El Superbeasto said:


> That's just shy of a square meter, you're just fine. Hope the temps stay manageable for you, wouldn't take much to correct it if it does get too hot.
> 
> Best of luck.


----------



## RawBudzski (Oct 23, 2011)

Sad I missed the 2nd the updates dropped.. >.<

Looking great friend! I enjoy looking @ others pix wayy more than my own. 
you did a great job w/ the training.


----------



## 0calli (Oct 24, 2011)

Thnx buddy ....................sad to say to all who are watching this thread might be a while till I get more pic updates due to my laptop taking a swim in pepsi so for now just worded updates from the iPod touch till it's fix hopefully soon


----------



## Cannoned (Oct 25, 2011)

You should hang the 1000 vertical with some sort of reflector


----------



## 0calli (Oct 25, 2011)

It already is vertical and I now use 100 % panda wrap tht gives 98% reflection back and a hood I have thought about now only because I added the ac/air exchanger before without the ac unit a hood would have caused excessive heat problems and besides it's not a big area for 1000w the closet is shy of a square meter with 6 plants jammed in there just enough room I could fit more in smaller pots but they would have to be clones and ready for 12/12 right away


Cannoned said:


> You should hang the 1000 vertical with some sort of reflector


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

Ur crazy with a 1000W in that space. Anyway i'm officially here. Don't know if you have the space or not or if this has already been brought up, only scanned through the first few pages, but you should consider trying something like this regarding ur reflector "issues"







Or even better go to this site and read the advantages of a parabolic reflector, for some reason it wont let me copy and paste.

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Lights-182/Reflectors-471/Parabolic-Reflector-1146.asp

Just some ideas.. Either way ur grow is looking on point, some nice training i see, well played


----------



## 0calli (Oct 25, 2011)

Thnx very ontresting the parabolic reflector wud be a nice addition


lilindian said:


> Ur crazy with a 1000W in that space. Anyway i'm officially here. Don't know if you have the space or not or if this has already been brought up, only scanned through the first few pages, but you should consider trying something like this regarding ur reflector "issues"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilindian (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree, make that purchase! U'll make the money back with the extra bud u get from using it for sure if ur using 1000Watter


----------



## 0calli (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys little update here the girls at over close to two foot now tall and the buds are about a inch and a half tall half inch thick on the African free and the white rhino is about a foot and half tall and buds are about half inch tall and quater inch thick around the black widow is coming slowly but finally started she seems very temperamental don't think I'll be growing this girl again but I'll have tO wait to see how and what she produces for buds. Now the new feed nutes I'm giving them is Advanced Nutrients's jungle juice micro and bloom in the Lucas formula but I also have the flowering inhibitors instead of voodoo juice for the first week I use GH's floralicious with the M/B. Then for week 2 I add floralicious and big bud and with great results never seen the Girls so hapPy and healthy I also have B52 and overdrive.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

whats happening ocalli hope all ok mate


----------



## 0calli (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey guys was in car accident in the hospital for a few days but alright and the girls are doing great


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

glad u ok pal..now stop moaning and get sum pics up hahaha ....glad ok mate


----------



## 0calli (Nov 3, 2011)

Lol I'll try been having nothing but problems trying to post some I'm going to ask a buddy to let me use his


----------



## llamas (Nov 3, 2011)

0calli said:


> Hey guys was in car accident in the hospital for a few days but alright and the girls are doing great


That sucks man, iv been in 8 of those lol and they never get any easier. Hope all is ok.

I posted some shots of my black widow mother for you in my thread.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 3, 2011)

Thnk u for your kind words


llamas said:


> That sucks man, iv been in 8 of those lol and they never get any easier. Hope all is ok.
> 
> I posted some shots of my black widow mother for you in my thread.


----------



## james gordon (Nov 3, 2011)

9) a) Plants won't flower, even though they get 12 hours of darkness for over 2 weeks. >> The night period is not completely dark. Too much nitrogen. Too much pruning or cloning.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey James no I ruled all of that out my closet is light tight no cloning or pruning just LST and did a complete flush to get any shit out and nothing is working its like she just decided to say fuk you I'm not budding lol


james gordon said:


> 9) a) Plants won't flower, even though they get 12 hours of darkness for over 2 weeks. >> The night period is not completely dark. Too much nitrogen. Too much pruning or cloning.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 4, 2011)

And it has been in 12/12 for 25+ days but I don't count it as in flower mode till I see hairs then that's my start date for recording flower time so it's like I give a week or so break to flip fully


james gordon said:


> 9) a) Plants won't flower, even though they get 12 hours of darkness for over 2 weeks. >> The night period is not completely dark. Too much nitrogen. Too much pruning or cloning.


----------



## llamas (Nov 4, 2011)

0calli said:


> And it has been in 12/12 for 25+ days but I don't count it as in flower mode till I see hairs then that's my start date for recording flower time so it's like I give a week or so break to flip fully


wow 25 days, dam!


----------



## 0calli (Nov 4, 2011)

I know tell me about it frustrating


llamas said:


> wow 25 days, dam!


----------



## 0calli (Nov 6, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/484273-0callis-seed-strain-review-poll.html


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

looking forward to those updates mate hope u gettin better mate..peace bro..


----------



## james gordon (Nov 6, 2011)

well 25 days minus say 2-3 weeks for initial stretch say 2 weeks, then its only really been in flowering for just under 2 weeks, you still feeding n though? you can try this also, turn the lights of for 24hours, then back on, this will flip the plant completly and trick it. i read this in my scrog research i think the same applies for any grow


----------



## james gordon (Nov 6, 2011)

i have also decided to scrog barneys farm utopia haze it looks intriguing but i have to wait until next week still cos mum has not got house organised yet


----------



## 0calli (Nov 6, 2011)

A little update of the girls guys first the 

African free over 2 ft tall now and I have completed my super cropping of the four nappy head bitches I did this over the last 3 weeks and can say I reduced the size of each plant by half only leaving the tops which were getting at least some light so there is an average of 9 tops shooting up with buds inch and a half long half inch thick now and for all the plants it's virtually the same sizes all over and since the cropping all the buds get light compared to the start where mabe 30% of them where cause I over lst'd them and vegged them 4 weeks longer so I could throw my white rhino and black widow in and flower at the same time. 

White Rhino is now over 14 inches tall now the stem is as thick as my middle finger and has in around 20 tops shooting up and budding like MADD the buds and nodes remain very tight not any stretching at all and they are about half inch wide and one inch long and getting very frosty already looks amazing under the 60x jewelers scope and looks absolutely crazy with the black light function I'll try to get photos and save them for when my comp is fixed or replaced. 

Black widow has been difficult and temperamental but today I am pleased to say after all the problems with flowering she has lifted her skirt again and showed some hairs so looks like she is back into flowering again good thing cause I was pulling her out today lol also the black widow is very short only mabe ten inches tall but she is very wide over 20 inches wide and the leaves are hudge also the stem is quite thick even thicker than my white rhino I believe and very tight nodes. 

I may add if your curious I am feeding the ladies with advanced nutrients jungle juice micro and bloom Lucas formula with the additives big bud , GH's Floralicious , b-52 , overdrive. Now currently I just fed the girls a 2nd week feeding with proper nutrient ratios as directed by them through their feed chart I am currently waiting for a new TDS OR PPM METER to arrive so I can record what the ppms are going in and when I give then there straight ph'd water feeding I can record how much they have taken up and dial it in for better feeding 

Thank for staying with me even with no pics in this shity time


----------



## llamas (Nov 6, 2011)

0calli said:


> Black widow has been difficult and temperamental but today I am pleased to say after all the problems with flowering she has lifted her skirt again and showed some hairs so looks like she is back into flowering again good thing cause I was pulling her out today lol also the black widow is very short only mabe ten inches tall but she is very wide over 20 inches wide and the leaves are hudge also the stem is quite thick even thicker than my white rhino I believe and very tight nodes.
> 
> I may add if your curious I am feeding the ladies with advanced nutrients jungle juice micro and bloom Lucas formula with the additives big bud , GH's Floralicious , b-52 , *overdrive*. Now currently I just fed the girls a 2nd week feeding with proper nutrient ratios as directed by them through their feed chart I am currently waiting for a new TDS OR PPM METER to arrive so I can record what the ppms are going in and when I give then there straight ph'd water feeding I can record how much they have taken up and dial it in for better feeding


Thanks for the update! It is very nice to hear your black widow made her come back.

I see you are using overdrive, I saw it at the shop but I never just buy something with out looking into it hehe

Does the overdrive make a noticeable difference you say?


----------



## 0calli (Nov 6, 2011)

Well if I go by my last grow since adding co2 and the new nutes with boosters and the 1000w for the full grow yes deff a hudge difference in the plants health and size I'm only two weeks and the buds are nicely growing gonna be big ones for sure and the stems are hudge do good uptake and spreading of nutes


----------



## llamas (Nov 6, 2011)

0calli said:


> Well if I go by my last grow since adding co2 and the new nutes with boosters and the 1000w for the full grow yes deff a hudge difference in the plants health and size I'm only two weeks and the buds are nicely growing gonna be big ones for sure and the stems are hudge do good uptake and spreading of nutes


Ya I saw your co2 setup, very nice. With all your upgrades it would be hard to judge if just the overdrive is doing tons for ya.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 6, 2011)

Plus I haven't started it yet the overdrive but instead of voodoo juice I used general hydroponics Floralicious kelp extract cause one it's one third the price and I've mixed the two with great results the size of my leafs and the color of the stems show that the Floralicious is working by building big roots and lush foliage growth deff worth a buy


----------



## DrFever (Nov 6, 2011)

ocali get them update pics up man geez )


----------



## 0calli (Nov 6, 2011)

I can't my daughter poured Pepsi all over my laptop got to wait for a bit mabe before Christmas or boxing day in going to buy a new one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

HI Ocali, i hope your doing well today.
I have all the stuff i need to do my Diy co2 generator, like you did.
SHould i have a concern with white mildew powder on my leafs?
Thanks


----------



## oakley1984 (Nov 7, 2011)

yep, its called powdery mildew.... remove the leaf... be prepared to do a fair amount of work because if its ON the leaf, its IN the plant... and its gonna show up in other spots shortly


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

what , lmao.. your crazy!! i dont even have the CO2 set up yet? hahahahha


----------



## 0calli (Nov 7, 2011)

Deff check out the powdery situation but I would suggest adding I more cup of sugar and half a table spoon of yeast (activated)


----------



## 0calli (Nov 7, 2011)

But great new guys PUCTURE UPDATE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0calli (Nov 7, 2011)

..................&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

I cant see any of the pictures cali!


----------



## 0calli (Nov 7, 2011)

Follow the link to doggie nuts lol near the bottom 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-more-money-587.html#post6586899


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

sorry, i didnt make myself clear about the co2 generator.
I have all the stuff to make it. 
But i have not made it yet.
Is it worth it, will i see a lot of extra buddage?
Will it cause white powedery mildew build up? 
Thanks


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

your update is killer! nice gardenining!! beautiful healthy girls


----------



## 0calli (Nov 7, 2011)

No powdery mildew on my end and I have seen a noticeable difference from my first grow for plant size foliage size health etc put it this way if you have none now and plant love co2 then it can't possibly hurt to put it in the more the merrier right lol


----------



## 0calli (Nov 7, 2011)

Thnx doc hey did you vote on the seed thread ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Cali, thanks so much for the quick response about the co2 generator. 
I just was waiting for the go ahead from you and im going to make it tonite. 
When i first saw your huge buds and how fat they were .. i was so blown away. Im hoping with the Co2 generator i can get to have buds as fat and beautiful as yours.
I did vote on the thread, my choice it to do the Trainwreck. I love that strain. its a super potent mind blowing STONED silly high. I have tried several wrecks and each one is aweome. Its a classic. I will grow that one day for sure and be mighty happy to have that in my stash.. 
The others you had to vote on im really not too familiar with so ....what eveer you dedide to grow i know will be aweome thought.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## 0calli (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Cali, thanks so much for the quick response about the co2 generator.
> I just was waiting for the go ahead from you and im going to make it tonite.
> When i first saw your huge buds and how fat they were .. i was so blown away. Im hoping with the Co2 generator i can get to have buds as fat and beautiful as yours.
> I did vote on the thread, my choice it to do the Trainwreck. I love that strain. its a super potent mind blowing STONED silly high. I have tried several wrecks and each one is aweome. Its a classic. I will grow that one day for sure and be mighty happy to have that in my stash..
> The others you had to vote on im really not too familiar with so ....what eveer you dedide to grow i know will be aweome thought.


Thnx for all that doc lol I really lucked out with those fat buds since I was only using basic of the shelf nutes and Cfls for the full vegg an 4 weeks into flower then I slipped in the 1000 watter and never looked back lol only forward I'm really excited to see what my buds are gonna be with the dialing in igot on the closet now before I wasn't controlling anything now I'm controlling temp humidity ph and using advanced nutrients jungle juice with additives so hopefully they will be monsters this go around lol


----------



## 0calli (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey guys new update today I got my ppm tester and now I'm hopefully not only dialing in the closet environment but now I'm also doing the nutrients so today I had to feed them a day early because I won't be home for three days. So I did as follows I took the plants out and put fresh ph'd water through them till it came through the bottom drainage holes then I took that reading minus the base reading from the ph'd water and that gave me the ppm reading for what they up took during their week. So I also took ppm reading of my feeding mix and it stands at 1125 ppm so this is what I did. 

White rhino. 
Flushed water 365 ppm , minus that from 1125 and I fed her a feeding of 760 ppm = 1125 ppm

Black widow. 
Flushed water 235 ppm , minus that from 1125 and I fed her a feeding of 890 ppm = 1125 ppm

African free.
Flushed water 300 ppm , minus that from 1125 and I fed them a feeding of 825 ppm = 1125 ppm


So that was what I did Plz if I did wrong or well let me know I'm on the right track guys and the next feeding I'm gonna teak it up a bit see if they like it cause they seem to like and handle the full feedings so we will see later guys


----------



## 0calli (Nov 9, 2011)

Also today I put in a black light to aid on resin production as the extra uv-b does this I have read well see


----------



## llamas (Nov 9, 2011)

0calli said:


> Also today I put in a black light to aid on resin production as the extra uv-b does this I have read well see


Interesting! Look forward to what you find out


----------



## Stimpson J Cat (Nov 9, 2011)

Question: how would you measure an increase in resin?

Let us know how it goes, that should be interesting

Also, can you change your avatar back? I liked the old one better


----------



## 0calli (Nov 10, 2011)

Well I've been really watching the resin (frostiness) and i should be able to see a build up of more resin than in a normal day plus I do use molasses also


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 10, 2011)

let me know results on them molasses mate


----------



## 0calli (Nov 10, 2011)

I used it in my last grow kev I'll never stop using it now resin way up compared to the plant without


kevin murphy said:


> let me know results on them molasses mate


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

what are you ppms coming in at Ocali?


----------



## 0calli (Nov 10, 2011)

For the feeding ??? If that it's at 1125 ppm I'm using jungle juice Micro/Bloom Lucas formula and additives. Thanx for asking cause you made me realize a mistake I took a reading with the additives and I should have taken it without that would have been my base reading for the actuall feeding fuk lol ah well next feeding I will do that. Plus one other thing I forgot to say was I've fed them twice with a two week feeding and a flush in between and they are growing really fast now cause I realized I was 1 week ahead of proper flowering time feedings with the additives and I'm almost sure now that is the reason my black widow FLIPPED ME THE FINGER lol and I noticed slowed growth for a bit.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah ocali, im diggin my new ppm pen as well. i overfed a couple of my girls and did some serious flushing last night.. the ppm meter really helps figure things out. I wish i got one sooner, its a really awesome gardening tool.!


----------



## 0calli (Nov 10, 2011)

And I also fOrgot that I was giving one week grace period for the girls to fully flip to flower duhhhh me lol


----------



## 0calli (Nov 10, 2011)

I know I wish I had it sooner ah well we noobs do learn given the chance or being so possed off of being pissed on you make yourself get it right like myself lol


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> yeah ocali, im diggin my new ppm pen as well. i overfed a couple of my girls and did some serious flushing last night.. the ppm meter really helps figure things out. I wish i got one sooner, its a really awesome gardening tool.!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

yeah, its all about trial and error and practice and patience.. education.. .. ur doing fuckin awesome man.. 
so have you decided on a new CO2 generator..? going to upgrade from the DIY small ferm one you made? 
i siliconed my caps and tubing last night so might get it running tonite.. 
piece 
broda.. is that konagirl in your new avi? lol


----------



## 0calli (Nov 10, 2011)

Yup I am upgrading it but first just saving the dough might be a lil Christmas present to meee


----------



## 0calli (Nov 10, 2011)

But the DIY one is working wonders I deff notice a big difference


----------



## 0calli (Nov 12, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/486164-christmas-tree-competion.html

ALL ENTER GOOD PRIZES ON OFFER GROWERS SPREAD THE WORD...[/QUOTE]


----------



## qaws83 (Nov 12, 2011)

it looks like a pretty nice set up what are the dimensions of the room and you might want to invest in a cool tube or cool hood just for the protection of your plants as to not over heat them also is it a single light? If it is you would be smart and conservative to also get a max of 600 watt for electricity heat and from what the space looks like 1000w is more for a 8x8 to 12x12 room from my experience but the vuds for the light are lookin bomb as fuck when you harvest and cure i'd like to know how many grams of dry bud that is the gram to watt ratio is probably ridiculously for two 3 foot plants.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 12, 2011)

There were three plants in there and I have zero problems with heat from the last one so let's hope lol from my last grow three plant ak-48 and white widow all together dried I believe was about 375 but I'm really dialed I now with feeding etc but now I'm running six plants and do I hope they'll fit of not I'm deff getting a hood or tube but my closet is just shy of a square meter. 


Also I don't have to worry about paying electric cause it in my lease and the leaser is my wife's mom so lol I'd rather give my plants more how can you argue throwing between 140 000 - 165 000 lumens to 90,000 lumens I'll just get bigger tighter buds plus with all that power in the closet my nodes are nice and tight no stretching or nothing and the plants have never been healthier


----------



## 0calli (Nov 12, 2011)

I also have 2 intakes one from the side by regular fan and one in the front of the closet through the ac unit and 2 outakes one outake is through the top where the light enters so that draws almost all the heat the hps makes and one outake down below through the ac unit and I can rum my temps at a range of the lowest 63 to 88 deg


----------



## 0calli (Nov 13, 2011)

WARMING ABOUT ADVANCED NUTRIENTS !!!!!!!!!! I believe excludes jungle juice. 

Results of Analysis â&#8364;&#8220; Heavy Metals (Big Bud)

Element

Lab Method

Results

Results Submitted to Support Product Registration

Arsenic (As)

EPA 3050B, 6010B

16.2 ppm

0.8 ppm

Cadmium (Cd)

EPA 3050B, 6010B

< 5 ppm

< 0.1 ppm

Mercury (Hg)

EPA 7471A

< 0.2 ppm

< 0.001 ppm

Lead (Pb)

EPA 3050B, 6010B

10.7 ppm

<0.5 ppm

Nickel (Ni)

EPA 3050B, 6010B

< 5 ppm

0.6 ppm

[End Quote]

Authorâ&#8364;&#8482;s note: Looking at the â&#8364;&#732;Results of Analysis â&#8364;&#8220; Heavy Metals (Big Bud)â&#8364;&#8482;, the HM (Heavy Metal) content found in Big Bud during independent tests is far higher than is stated by Advanced Nutrients. It is important to note that I make a recommendation in â&#8364;&#732;contaminants in cannabisâ&#8364;&#8482; (www.integralhydro.com/ advancednutrients), stating that Med dispensaries and/or growers should independently test fertilizers and not take manufacturer listings as fact.* This is just one example of why I make this recommendation (there are many more). Further, the results of the HM tests indicate relatively contaminated synthetic fertilizers and/or organic components were used in production.

*

May - July 2010



> â&#8364;&#339;On July 12 2010, the Oregon Department of Agriculture (Department) conducted a marketplace inspection at Northern Light & Garden (9290 SW Beaverton-Hillsdale Hwy, Beaverton, OR 97005). During this inspection, the product(s) listed on the attached form were placed under an Oregon statewide Stop Sale, Use, or Removal. Order (SSURO).
> 
> 
> The Department hereby instructs Advanced Nutrients and/or its agents to immediately cease all sales, offers of sale, or distribution of the product(s) listed on the attached forms into or within Oregon, by any type of business transaction or other method.
> ...


----------



## Uncultivated (Nov 13, 2011)

0calli said:


> if ya dont mind me asking what is prop ? cooling as i havent heard of this but have heard and read everything else you were saying and thanks for the back up against the thread troll there
> +rep for you


I think he means proper cooling. Look up cooltubes. You can make one yourself pretty cheap, although I'm not sure how it would work with your bulb vertical like that.

EDIT - sorry, wasn't paying attention thought this was a new post, not 23 pages long lol. My bad for having more than one window open at once.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol it's ok buddy I do the same lol but yup got all that in order now.


Uncultivated said:


> I think he means proper cooling. Look up cooltubes. You can make one yourself pretty cheap, although I'm not sure how it would work with your bulb vertical like that.
> 
> EDIT - sorry, wasn't paying attention thought this was a new post, not 23 pages long lol. My bad for having more than one window open at once.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 14, 2011)

Update on mi thread ocalli mate..


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2011)

0calli said:


>


Looks real good.

Subbed


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 14, 2011)

Looking really good. 

Glad to see someone had the guts to put a 1K
In a small closet^^. So Orca film eh?


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2011)

I want to get 600W or 1000W HPS this grow.
That would be bad ass.

Onlt got like $50 I can put in on this grow though 

Unless glass blowing picks up fast, once I start


----------



## 0calli (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## llamas (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice, love all the pics 

I have those exact same ice cream pales, but stopped using them because they are clear. Was to worried at end of flower id have light issues on roots.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 14, 2011)

No problems yet but that's a good thought didn't think of that thnx


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, the clear buckets gotta get covered. 

I used to cut the top 1/3 off of a 2L bottle and use them for vegging. 

Since they're clear, I would run duct tape around the whole bottle to make it light tight/dark for roots. Putting in so much energy to grow, the thought of one of my ladies turning hermie pissed me off. 

Small fix's make happy results:]


----------



## Harrekin (Nov 14, 2011)

I didn't read the whole thread but how do you stop bleaching with the 1000w? My 600 in a cooltube gives off virtually no heat but it still bleaches the plants if the get too close to the glass. 

Cheers man.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't let the plants get that close to the light and it hangs horizontally now so it's up high but even when my widows were only anywheres from 12-24 inches away they had no problems but I did get a few burns from reflections off the Mylar


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 14, 2011)

New grow:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/486893-finshaggys2nd-indoor-shiva-clones-unknown.html#post6627666


----------



## RollUpMikey (Nov 16, 2011)

I've never had burns from Mylar. 
I run a tent with it. 
Used to nute burn it though.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 16, 2011)

OHH yeah look it up Mylar does cause burn rays if you use that cheap 1 mm stuff but with the 2 mm stuff it's easier to keep it flat without wrinkles which I read will reflect the light in ways it will burn but the 2 mm stuff goes on very flat but with my orca film it's just as good as Mylar of not better IMO


----------



## chronic masterbaker (Nov 16, 2011)

I am a big fan of white spray paint. It's easy and cheap and never causes any of those problems. I know it doesn't do as good of a reflecting job, but it worked for my PC case grow.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

chronic masterbaker said:


> I am a big fan of white spray paint. It's easy and cheap and never causes any of those problems. I know it doesn't do as good of a reflecting job, but it worked for my PC case grow.


I bet there's a metallic white out there, or reflective, for bikes, and night safety spray painting stuff.


----------



## labudman (Nov 16, 2011)

What Reflective Materials can I use for my Grow Room?
permalink
Choosing the right surface for the walls of your grow room is very important, as up to 40% of your total yield comes from the edge, and the right wall surface can increase the amount of light those plants receive by up to 30%! Artificial lighting diminishes exponentially with distance, so it is important to &#8216;contain&#8217; as much of this light as possible, and direct it accordingly. Reflective surfaces also help illuminate the lower portions of the garden, providing lower buds with light and heat energy.

To get the best results with your light and walls, it is important to get the walls as close as possible to your garden to ensure the least amount of light is wasted. As a caveat, the percentages provided are only useful as a general guideline, as they present the range of reflectivity of the particular surfaces. The high percentage presents the best possible circumstances for that material (for example a 99% reflectivity rating for mylar sheeting would be under ideal conditions - no creases, completely flat, no discoloration, etc).

The best way to determine how well your grow room walls reflect light would be to purchase a light meter and measure your light directly; then take an opaque board and hold it a few inches off one of your walls with the light meter below the board in such a fashion that the light reflects off the wall and onto the light meter. You can then compare the difference between the two and determine a percentage from those numbers, the closer the two numbers are, the better your wall reflects light. It is important that in both measurements, your light meter is the same distance from the light, otherwise your results will be skewed.

Also important to note is that radiant light energy refers to electromagnetic (EM) radiation with a wavelength between 400-700 nanometers (nm) and radiant heat energy correlates to EM radiation with a wavelength between 800-2000nm.

Listed below are some of the most commonly used materials used for grow room walls:



Foylon:
A more durable version of mylar, made of spun polyester fabric and reinforced with foil laminate. Foylon is resistant to most solutions, won't tear or fade, and can be wiped or washed clean.

A great solution for growers who are interested in long term use, and though it may be slightly more expensive than mylar, its durability will more than make up for its cost. It has the ability to reflect about 95% of the light and approximately 85% of the heat energy, so a good ventilation system should be used in conjunction with folyon.

A recommended method to attach Foylon to the walls would be using Velcro, as it makes taking it down for cleaning much easier nd reduces the risk of tearing, creasing or bending it. If this is used for your walls, making sure you get it flush with the wall with no pockets of air between it and the wall to prevent hotspots.



Mylar:
A highly reflective polyester film that comes in varying thickness, the most common being 1 and 2 mm thick. The 2mm thick mylar while not quite as durable as the foylon, is fairly rugged. The 1mm thick mylar tears fairly easily, so taking it down for cleaning is quite difficult without damaging it in the process. Both types of mylar are able to reflect approximately 92-97% reflective, giving it the potential to be more reflective than foylon, but because foylon is more easily cleaned without damaging it as well as it being harder to crease, foylon usually ends up being slightly more reflective. Important to note is that mylar reflects radiant heat energy just as well as foylon (around 85%), so proper ventilation is necessary if mylar is used in your grow room. Attaching this to walls can be done in a similar fashion as foylon, and the same caution should be used to avoid creating hotspots in your room. The 1mm thick mylar stands a fair chance of being creased or ripped in the process unfortunately, even if Velcro is used to attach to the walls.

C3 anti-detection film:
A specialized type of mylar that exhibits the same properties as the 2mm thick mylar, but in addition to reflecting approximately 92-97% of the light, it also is 90% infrared proof, making your grow room all but invisible to IR scanning. This can also be attached in the same manner as foylon or mylar, and the same caution should be used to avoid creating hotspots in your room.

Flat white paint:
Self explanatory; a great option for large grow rooms or for people who are interested in a low maintenance wall. Flat white paint has the ability to reflect between 75-85% of the light, and does not create hotspots. Adding a fungicide is recommended when painting.

Glossy and eggshell whites not reflect light as efficiently as flat white. Semi-gloss paint for example, only has the ability to reflect between 55-60% of the light. Also important to remember when using paint is that any smears or blemishes on the surface take away from how reflective the wall is so care should be taken to avoid marking or staining the walls. Titanium white paint is very reflective; however it is usually only used on reflectors due to its high cost.

Elastomere paint (info by furun)

A rubberized roofing paint with 90% reflection. Good for growboxes. Mildew resistant. Highly reflective.

Kool Seal White Elastomeric Roof Coating ~ $15.00 (1 Gallon)

Ultra high reflectivity
Forms a rubber-like blanket that expands and contracts
Adheres to almost any surface (very good on wood and metal)
Available @ Lowe's Home Improvement

White/Black plastic (also known as panda plastic or "poly"):

"Poly" is useful if you are setting up a temporary grow room or don&#8217;t want to damage the walls. Poly is easily cleaned.

The purpose of the black side is to not allow any light to pass through the plastic, which ensures your dark cycle remains dark. The white side is 75-90% reflective. Choose a 6 "mill" thickness of poly for maximum light blockage and duribility.

If this plastic is put too close to the light, you will obviously melt it so be careful!. Panda plastic does not create hotspots. Poly can be attached to the walls by using carpenter&#8217;s nails or using tape glue or similar means. This can be used as a cheap alternative to mylar if painting your grow room is out of the question.

Polystyrene Foam Sheeting (more commonly known as Styrofoam):

This is excellent for harsh environment growrooms (your attic for example), provided you have a good ventilation system and a way to keep the temperatures from rising too high (an a/c unit or similar) as it is an excellent insulator.

It is also a great material for use in a temporary setup or for use as a "travelling reflector" on a light mover, where weight is a concern. It is approximately 75-85% light reflective so it is comparable to using a flat white paint. Foam will not create hot spots. Rigid foam can be purchased in sheets, and can be used as a free standing wall or can be taped, glued or nailed to the wall, the last generally being the most successful method.



Emergency Blankets:
These are ultra thin polyester blankets that are sold in most camping stores and are constructed of a single layer of polyester film that is covered with a layer of vapor deposited aluminum.

It is not very effective at reflecting light because it is so thin. Holding it between you and a light source, many small holes are noticed at the intersections of creases and the entire blanket is translucent to begin with, this coupled with the many creases that are in it when you purchase it takes away a significant amount of it reflectivity. It is very easily creased as well which also detracts from its ability to reflect light. And while it is reflects nearly 90% of radiant heat energy, it is only able to reflect around 70% of the light.

The largest advantage of using this type of material is that it is very cheap and therefore easily replaced. Emergency blankets can create hotspots if not attached flush to the wall so it is important that no air gaps exist between it and your supporting wall. The easiest way to attach this is to use tape (Aluminum or metal tape is recommended), as it tears very easily once it is cut or punctured.

Aluminum Foil:
Aluminum foil is no more than 55% reflective - if used, make sure that the dull side is the one that is used to reflect the light. When it becomes creased its reflectivity is even lower (around 35%.) It is also very dangerous to use because it creates hotspots easily, is electrically conductive, and is a fire hazard when it is in close contact with HID lighting. Attaching this to walls is a pain and usually using aluminum tape or glue is the best way. This should only be used as a last resort, and even then its usefulness is questionable.

I copied and pasted this from: http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/71077-what-reflective-materials-can-i-use-my-grow-room.html Author: DaChronicKing


----------



## james gordon (Nov 18, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/488072-barneys-farm-utopia-3rd-grow.html#post6649485

im back occcccaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 0calli (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha James dawg sup buddy Like the progress of the new grow pal ?


----------



## 0calli (Nov 20, 2011)

New frosty pic updates soon guys


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

your updates are great as per mate..keep em coming bro..


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

thnx buddy alot appreciate it feels good to see yall like them


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing not to like mate


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

*
[*] first ill show all my cloning going on i got white rhino black widow ak-48 and the new sprouts of w/r and the two in one pot are nevilles haze








































​ 


1000w hps H.I.D. lamp & 1 tiny closet new updates !!!!




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-de...hps-h-i-d.html





[/URL]​ 

 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post     


[*] 11-21-2011 09:09 AM #5 
0calli 





Mr.Ganja Mr. Ganja












































   Join DateMay 2011Posts2,501Journal Entries30 








<b> 



WHITE RHINO !!!!











































</b>​ 


1000w hps H.I.D. lamp & 1 tiny closet new updates !!!!




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-de...hps-h-i-d.html





[/URL]​ 

 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post     


[*] 11-21-2011 09:10 AM #6 
0calli 





Mr.Ganja Mr. Ganja












































   Join DateMay 2011Posts2,501Journal Entries30 








Black widow !!!!!!





she is really starting to stretch growing very fast

























​ 


1000w hps H.I.D. lamp & 1 tiny closet new updates !!!!




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-de...hps-h-i-d.html





[/URL]​ 

 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote    Journal this Post     


[*] 11-21-2011 09:11 AM #7 
0calli 





Mr.Ganja Mr. Ganja












































   Join DateMay 2011Posts2,501Journal Entries30 








African free !!!!





























​



*


----------



## madprofessor (Nov 21, 2011)

"diy "1000 watt ballast..hmmm no thanks.I like my house free of fire.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

not my problem you are electrically retarded lol my house is still standing 8 mon ths later and 450$ still in my pocket go learn to read schematics and you could do it your self


madprofessor said:


> "diy "1000 watt ballast..hmmm no thanks.I like my house free of fire.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

why are you commenting on nothing to do with the thread topic its about my grow not what you think so bounce thread troll


madprofessor said:


> "diy "1000 watt ballast..hmmm no thanks.I like my house free of fire.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2011)

You made your own Ballast??????????


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2011)

That's BAD ASS. 

I wish I could do that without burning my house down 
save some money 

I have to get an HPS for this grow, got blow some glass to get money for it...

I think the glass blowing teaching guy is on Thanksgiving break though. He doesn't reply...
I'm gonna call next week


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

Good luck with it shaggy oh and the ballast was easy as fuk get a list of what you need and if you can read directions then you can follow schematics and it's all pictures so I don't see how anybody can fuck it up unless they are complete fucking numb in the head retarded stupid fuk tards there are pics that come with it geez lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2011)

0calli said:


> Good luck with it shaggy oh and the ballast was easy as fuk get a list of what you need and if you can read directions then you can follow schematics and it's all pictures so I don't see how anybody can fuck it up unless they are complete fucking numb in the head retarded stupid fuk tards there are pics that come with it geez lol


I'll check it out, thanks 

Like legos I'm guessing


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

No lol not Legos lol but like I said I've gone online looked up what a ballast required but I was lucky I already had almost all the pieces from a lucky find and also got my schematics online full pics and all to show what wires go where etc.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

Why are you acting like I told you you had to build this now soooo ok your a chicken wimp to try things or aren't smart enough to do so don't do it


madprofessor said:


> "diy "1000 watt ballast..hmmm no thanks.I like my house free of fire.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

We really need to get this negative rep button a serious thought with the RIU elite


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 21, 2011)

0calli said:


> No lol not Legos lol but like I said I've gone online looked up what a ballast required but I was lucky I already had almost all the pieces from a lucky find and also got my schematics online full pics and all to show what wires go where etc.


 I just meant in terms of pictures, and "This piece goes here" not like, LIKE legos.



0calli said:


> Why are you acting like I told you you had to build this now soooo ok your a chicken wimp to try things or aren't smart enough to do so don't do it


 Yeah, he needs to back up. Comment on the grow, or complement the fact that it HASN'T burnt his house down, maybe warn him. Don't gotta be a dick about home made eqiup though. 
As long as it works right


----------



## 0calli (Nov 21, 2011)

*new reflective material i put in is really good stuff

Diamond reflective sheeting - Diamond Reflective sheeting is a premium reflective sheeting which has all the reflective qualities of Mylar but with more even light distribution due to the diamond pattern. 100% Lightproof, Diamond Sheeting is flame retardant, easier to handle and much more resistant to creasing than other types of reflective sheeting. Also, uniquely the reflective metal layer is sandwiched behind a clear protective PET film that protects against heat, humidity, moisture and handling.






*View attachment 1899456View attachment 1899457View attachment 1899458View attachment 1899459View attachment 1899460View attachment 1899461View attachment 1899462View attachment 1899463


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 22, 2011)

nice updates ocalli mate...


----------



## madprofessor (Nov 22, 2011)

your a clown for risking your familys life with a 1000 watt ballast that you made your self.Theres a reason why ballasts and all electrical goods are safety checked and certified,.Good luck ,i hope for your familys sake your house doesn't go up in smoke.I think you should have negetive rep,for possibly encouraging others to risk theyre life to save a few hundred bucks.I'm done with this.gfy.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 22, 2011)

hahahhaha gotta love jealous ass people do you not understand dude that i know what im doing you stupid fuck tard soo thank u for the non informative post though and i never once told anybody to go and do this but its what i did i stated


madprofessor said:


> your a clown for risking your familys life with a 1000 watt ballast that you made your self.Theres a reason why ballasts and all electrical goods are safety checked and certified,.Good luck ,i hope for your familys sake your house doesn't go up in smoke.I think you should have negetive rep,for possibly encouraging others to risk theyre life to save a few hundred bucks.I'm done with this.gfy.


----------



## 0calli (Nov 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;-tGmoQmALTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-tGmoQmALTA[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 23, 2011)

0calli said:


> [video=youtube;-tGmoQmALTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-tGmoQmALTA[/video]


Lol nice hat 

Your girls are lookin good as SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## 0calli (Nov 23, 2011)

haha thanx


----------



## lilindian (Nov 24, 2011)

What a beautiful fuckin cab u got....lovely healthy happy plants, and the diamond stamped mylar is the way forward believe me. Keep this up!


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

thnx alot appreciate it


----------



## 0calli (Nov 24, 2011)

*few pics for ya guys of the emergency harvest
























haha SPOCK WEED "WE COME IN PEACE" lol

























*


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 25, 2011)

smoke time............


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

everytime lol ill never stop and the better bury me with some buds


----------



## 0calli (Nov 27, 2011)

bad news guys the black widow was hermied had to remove her and chop her


----------



## The Dawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Them Some Nice Looking Buds You Got Their.How Much You Pull Of That Plant?????Peace And Hair Grease


----------



## 0calli (Nov 28, 2011)

WHITE RHINO !!!! yay




THE BIGGEST BUDS ARE 9 INCHES LONG BUT ALMOST 3 1/2 WIDE DAMN THEY ARE GOING REALLY QUICK NOW

















































THE AFRICAN BUDS THE BIGGEST BUDS ARE 11 INCHES LONG AND 2 1/2 INCHES WIDE














​


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 30, 2011)

looks great them ocalli mate


----------



## malignant (Nov 30, 2011)

I just came across this thread, Nice nice work!! what are you feeding? what size pot are you using? your rhino looks awesome! is it nirvana?


----------



## 0calli (Nov 30, 2011)

Thnx alot for feeding im using advanced nut. Jungle juice with the additives of voodoo juice , big bud , b-52 , and overdrive im using 3 gallon pots and the seedds are from greenhouse


malignant said:


> i just came across this thread, nice nice work!! What are you feeding? What size pot are you using? Your rhino looks awesome! Is it nirvana?


----------



## 0calli (Nov 30, 2011)

New video update today


----------



## 0calli (Nov 30, 2011)

[video=youtub


----------



## malignant (Nov 30, 2011)

your doing a great job, have you used any act?


----------



## 0calli (Nov 30, 2011)

act ???? what is this ?


malignant said:


> your doing a great job, have you used any act?


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

aerated compost teas to supplement your microbiology


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmmm i do use molasses in the last 4 weeks got any good info on this stuff ?


malignant said:


> aerated compost teas to supplement your microbiology


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

molasses is awesome, 4tbs per gal with an airstone, hydrolised fish, sea kelp, and bat guano will do wonders in the end


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm i use kelp extract already must be the same ?


malignant said:


> molasses is awesome, 4tbs per gal with an airstone, hydrolised fish, sea kelp, and bat guano will do wonders in the end


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah good stuff


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

i cant belive the growth when you use this tuff its great and talk about roots holy fuck lol


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

tey a little brewers yeast.. your roots will go crazy.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

Take yeast and make a tea ??? Like activated yeast ? I got that stuff


malignant said:


> tey a little brewers yeast.. Your roots will go crazy.


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

no no, some line offer an additive with brewers yeast, it usually labeled as a root enhancer, or booster or something, ill look and see what i can find thats good and readily available for better answer, brb...


----------



## malignant (Dec 1, 2011)

Im not finding anything, i could be wrong, just sure it came up in conversations with nutrient reps, and grow shop gurus as an additive in many of the top shelf root nutes.. but if you using humic acids you've got nothing to worry about. h&g makes roots accelerator, awesome root additive, does amazing things. its synthetic though so i no longer use it. but when i was on the line it was great. its expensive. but if you call the distributor, tell them you "have been loyal to advance for years however your no longer happy due to the breakdown and frequent changes to the line.. your interested in trying their line, but are put off by the prices.. inquire if they have any samples so you could run a trial and see if you want to switch.." they will ask you a few questions about your grow, ie your grow media, your city/state, and they will give you a couple of stores to choose from that will call you when they receive their next order. it will be a box with full liter size bottles of everything and you need for a full run. free try if you like then you buy, its a great idea for marketing, and they jump at any opportunity to steal customers from advanced. happy hunting!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 1, 2011)

Im going to try that thnx


malignant said:


> im not finding anything, i could be wrong, just sure it came up in conversations with nutrient reps, and grow shop gurus as an additive in many of the top shelf root nutes.. But if you using humic acids you've got nothing to worry about. H&g makes roots accelerator, awesome root additive, does amazing things. Its synthetic though so i no longer use it. But when i was on the line it was great. Its expensive. But if you call the distributor, tell them you "have been loyal to advance for years however your no longer happy due to the breakdown and frequent changes to the line.. Your interested in trying their line, but are put off by the prices.. Inquire if they have any samples so you could run a trial and see if you want to switch.." they will ask you a few questions about your grow, ie your grow media, your city/state, and they will give you a couple of stores to choose from that will call you when they receive their next order. It will be a box with full liter size bottles of everything and you need for a full run. Free try if you like then you buy, its a great idea for marketing, and they jump at any opportunity to steal customers from advanced. Happy hunting!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 4, 2011)

new updates soon grower just gotta upload the pics or video not sure yet


----------



## 0calli (Dec 4, 2011)

First here are a few pics of the girls together and the biggest buds on my AFRICAN and a full shot of the RHINO . 

BELOW RIGHT CORNER GOING RIGHT TO LEFT IS THE RHINO THAT I CLONED AND DECIDED TO FLOWER FOR NO REASON SO IM GONNA FLOWER IT AND THEN THERE IS IN THE MIDDLE THE NEVILLE'S HAZE DEATH BATTLE MATCH POT  (THREAD COMING SOON) BUT THAT WILL BE A THREAD SOON AND EXPLAINED THERE HEHE AND THE AT THE END IS THE RHINO SEEDLING .

WHITE RHINO 22 TOPS TWO MAIN COLAS OVER 14 INCHES 3 INCHES AROUND AFRICAN FREE OVER 15 INCES LONG 3 INCHES AROUNDCLOSE UPS OF THE RHINOAFRICAN FREE


----------



## 4thelove (Dec 4, 2011)

View attachment 1919850


----------



## 0calli (Dec 4, 2011)

Why do i need this i know for max from my light it has to be 22 TO 12 inches away IF YOU HAVE PROPER COOLING ALSO but thnx


4thelove said:


> View attachment 1919850


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 5, 2011)

looking great ocalli fuckin loads of buds mate


----------



## 0calli (Dec 5, 2011)

yup they frosty as fuck too cant wait to compare the black light ones to the none black light ones for resin differences


----------



## lilindian (Dec 5, 2011)

looks fat, well played, interested in this black light comparison experiment u got goin on


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

*HERE ARE THE AFRICAN FREES










THE FUNNY WAYS BUD WILL BEND THE BRANCH TO GET LIGHT LIKE AN "S" LOL





HERE IS THE BIGGEST AFRICAN FREE I HAD THE ALLEGED PROBLEMS SEEMS TO HAVE STOPED OR SLOWED SINCE THE FLUSH BUT I MIGHT TAK HER DOWN TONIGHT FREAKING HUDGE BUDS LOL





THIS IS WHAT WAS LEFT AFTER I DID SOME SERIOUS SURGERY TO KEEP THE BIGGEST BUDS FROM GETTING POLLUTED CHOP CHOP CHOP LET THEM GO AS LONG AS I CAN





PeEkAbOo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










if ya want some or the rhino let me know *


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

* 











































African free early harvesT








































WET 130 GRAMS







































​*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 7, 2011)

* here ya go GUYS FULLY TRIMMED 

*View attachment 1923448


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

oh i want sum rhino lol defo bro...nice sikk buds mate


----------



## 0calli (Dec 9, 2011)

Update of the new foam i added to raise within 1 foot of the hps and the three clones i got going rhino already budding and two black widow clone retrys lol also some of the african free i harvested and dried ready to be cured

RHINO
HAREVEST BEFORE PICS AFTER PICS DRY


----------



## GODSROCK (Dec 9, 2011)

0calli said:


> dosent it suck that i dont have to care about money as well my brain is just fine i belive go big or go home but thANKS for your non informative post lol have a &*%$# day


 
do your thang hommie! i hate broke dudes... if you burn um, buy some more and then, learn what you need to fix it and buy it... easy. this ist is only a problem for a broke dude, a situation for one with doe...


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 10, 2011)

nice juicy buds mate


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

*[h=2][/h] WHITE RHINO STARTING TO SHOW RAINBOW COLORS !!!!!!!



























































































 
*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 11, 2011)

*And here are some of the african free and the rediculus amount of hairs have you evr seen so many hairs on on spot lol




















*


----------



## james gordon (Dec 11, 2011)

FKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YEAAAAAHHHHHHHH BBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


killller dank occa, dont have time to go through the whole thing atm but i will later tonight cos im gonna need to read up on training for my scrog still a few things im not sure about. that white rhino is LOOOOOKING fresh its going to knock you out hard. strongest shit i have ever smoked when done well hahahaha and its fkn tangy on the lips too booooom one stop shop for KO lol +rep for you bro


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 12, 2011)

looking great bro...wait until the overdrive mate..ull see


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 12, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> looking great bro...wait until the overdrive mate..ull see



lol do you actually like that overdrive stuff? personally i think its crap lol


----------



## 0calli (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol ...........................................yup.......... I ................do................ I have noticed a hudge charge to the buds they are really swelling now and started to have a bit of trouble with them starting to not get enough nutes put in the overdrive and bammmmmm back to normal


oakley1984 said:


> lol do you actually like that overdrive stuff? Personally i think its crap lol


----------



## 0calli (Dec 12, 2011)

Why would i buy it if i didnt like it


----------



## 0calli (Dec 12, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> lol do you actually like that overdrive stuff? Personally i think its crap lol


and he was refering to something completly different than what you think he was stating above your way off topic


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 12, 2011)

0calli said:


> and he was refering to something completly different than what you think he was stating above your way off topic


as in i found an overdrive to be pretty much snake oil, and little better than GH bloom with a gram of epson salt and fluvic acid.
read the labels lol


----------



## 0calli (Dec 12, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> as in i found an overdrive to be pretty much snake oil, and little better than GH bloom with a gram of epson salt and fluvic acid.
> read the labels lol


I HAVE READ THE LABELS I HAVE BOTH NUTES YOU MENTIONED HANDS DOWN WAY BETTER AND BIGGER LESS PROB ETC BUT THATS MY OPINION ALSO LIKE I SAID BEFORE .........................*




Originally Posted by 0calli  
and he was refering to something completly different than what you think he was stating above your way off topic

JUST SAYING 


AND AGAIN *


0calli said:


> Why would i buy it if i didnt like it


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

wasnt on about overdrive nutes i was on about my seed critical overdrive lol..


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> wasnt on about overdrive nutes i was on about my seed critical overdrive lol..


i tried to tell him that lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

hows things bro


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

good good just doing responses


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

lol..no probs what u reckon of the update


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah looks fookin great buddy them overdrives are really going


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

u like it already lol...


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> u like it already lol...


you know i like it were ya able to get the geneoolgy done up i know you were busy yesterday


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

im doin it as we speak bro...


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> im doin it as we speak bro...


awesome thnx kev


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

pm ya in a min bro with it


----------



## oakley1984 (Dec 13, 2011)

0calli said:


> i tried to tell him that lol


lol.. you just said it was something else.... not what


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

oakley1984 said:


> lol.. You just said it was something else.... Not what


exactly lol coded words meant to be private lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 13, 2011)

ocalli u meany hahaha


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

* 0CALLI'S 6 WEEK RHINO UPDATE




​






























































































































THE NEW LIL RHINO 1 WEEK INTO FLOWER

​









































MOMMA RHINO AND HER MINY MEE 

​









​ 
*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 13, 2011)

* african free 8 week update​







​































sidways growing bud lolstem like an "s" lol wierd stretches for light ​





































































new black widow giving it 1 more go ​














​




Attached Thumbnails  
*


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 14, 2011)

sikk shots bro..sikk shots


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sikk shots bro..sikk shots


thnx kev .............


----------



## karr (Dec 14, 2011)

Those all look great! The density is awesome!


Are you still using a blacklight? I read a few pages back that you were then I saw no more mention. You should do a search for black light, you will find they don't put out anything the plant wants. If you want to experiment with uv you need a reptile light.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

karr said:


> those all look great! The density is awesome!
> 
> 
> Are you still using a blacklight? I read a few pages back that you were then i saw no more mention. You should do a search for black light, you will find they don't put out anything the plant wants. If you want to experiment with uv you need a reptile light.


yes i still use it i have been researching it and the blacklight i got does throw uva oruvb rays and im still using it and deff a very noticable difference from the ones that dont have it to the one that isnt near it i can show you photos of the trichs from both and its crazy the size of the trichs on the two underneath it but yes a reptile one would throw way more but the thing is through my research powerful reptile lights actually will attack the structure of cells in plants and the really low watt ones id need to buy 15 to get the cover and basically same effect with the one 2 ft tube im running plus no heat !!!!!!!!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

*MY PRESENT TO DOGGIE NUTS FROM 0CALLI



MERRY CHISTMAS !!!!!!!!!!!!



*<strong><b><i><u><font size="4"><font size="6"><font size="7"><span style="font-family: comic sans ms;">[video=youtube;mql58vO3o2Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mql58vO3o2Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## karr (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah from what i have seen with the powerful reptile lights people only have them on for an hour or so at sun up and sundown, or in the middle, but not all day. Glad to hear yours is working out, where did you get it?

I usually use some CMH light on all my plants during flowering if the light is free. The bulb i have is not shielded so it does emit the uv spectrum as well. 

a word of caution though, when dealing with any non-shielded light that lets uv out, WEAR GLASSES. protect your eyes you only have one set. 
Here is a thread i made a while back noting my experience with the UV from cmh lights. https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/384882-caution-cmh-ceramic-metal-halide.html


----------



## 0calli (Dec 14, 2011)

karr said:


> yeah from what i have seen with the powerful reptile lights people only have them on for an hour or so at sun up and sundown, or in the middle, but not all day. Glad to hear yours is working out, where did you get it?
> 
> I usually use some CMH light on all my plants during flowering if the light is free. The bulb i have is not shielded so it does emit the uv spectrum as well.
> 
> ...



thnx for the uv heads up but i dont use mh only hps and i do know the dangers of uv spectrums check my laser bong smoking thread lol


----------



## james gordon (Dec 16, 2011)

very nice pics man, your rhino is looking intense now. the african free looks awesome too. what smoke reports have you gathered on the african? keep it up bro


----------



## 0calli (Dec 17, 2011)

*first ill start with what im smoking to what im eating mmmmm subway chicken bacon ranch all sloppy as fuk mmmmmmmm



















few shots of the cloning seeding re-vegging compartment i use for such things ​












white rhino seedling i started growing very slow though but shes healthy​








here are a few of the nevilles death match participants lol​













here are the clones from my first grow of ak-48 that ive been rehabbing for a bit now growing fast very fast and with vigor thanx smoochies alot for the help i cudnt figure out lol​






















white rhino almost ready for harvest also same specs pretty much as the african free but more amber trichs mmmmmm gotta love the couchlock ​















































african free almost ready to harvest 75 % red hairs and 100 % cloudy with some amber ​













































































the two black widow clones im flowering damn these girls are water pigs !!!​












here is a few shots of the rhino that said i think i can i think i can .....lol​























a few shots of my 1000w closet and all its tidyness lol
​




















*


----------



## james gordon (Dec 17, 2011)

jesus christ occcccca you are smashing the shit outa these plants. fkn awesome stuff dude really nice looking grow!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 18, 2011)

dankety dank dank dank


----------



## 0calli (Dec 20, 2011)

* 0calli's 2011 rhino harvest 
so one last photo op before i completely and totally violater her forever !!!!

One last kiss goodbye thnx girlie you did daddy proud !!!!!!
​










































let's get chopping !!!!​





































hopefully big enough to make the new pipe !!!!​







where is 0calli-aldo ????​













a smorgasbord of buds yummmy !!!!!!!!!!​



























and here we go a trimming ​
































finished product​












finally done after 4 hours lol with a wheight of close to 1 1/2 kbs for all of it !!!!​







the three biggest buds from the rhino​







a few close ups ​




















sticky sticky got some good scissor hash of these ​










​ 
*


----------



## stankeydank1 (Dec 20, 2011)

how did your 1000w small grow room grow go?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 20, 2011)

just in time bro...nice work...


----------



## 0calli (Dec 20, 2011)

look above looks pretty good and that just 1 plant lol 11/2 lbs


stankeydank1 said:


> how did your 1000w small grow room grow go?


----------



## 0calli (Dec 21, 2011)

*NEW 0CALLI x KEVIN MURPHY COLAB. 1000W GROW OF THE NEW STRAIN CRITICAL OVERDRIVE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ON NOW.

~~0Calli~~ Critical~Overdrive~2012~1000w~Grow~Session~*


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 21, 2011)

You got 1 1/2 lbs dry off that plant? Nice work.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah wet though lol i wish ill probably pull 5-6 oz dry


> =ogevilgenius;6812847]you got 1 1/2 lbs dry off that plant? Nice work.


----------



## 0calli (Dec 22, 2011)

*0calli water curing white rhino 10 grams day 1.

















*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 22, 2011)

*0calli water curing white rhino day 2 new water change ............................................ **NEW WATER START OF DAY 2 *​ 
*0calli water curing white rhino end of day 2 *


*0calli water curing white rhino day 3 new water *

*0calli water cure day 3 old water​















0calli water cure day 4 new water​



































*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;SNRZB_g1Ca8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=SNRZB_g1Ca8[/video]


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

*happy holidays mate hope you and your family ave a good one..*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 26, 2011)

*0calli day 4 water cure old water*​*0calli water cure day 5 new water *​_*day 5 old water *_​_*0calli water cure day 6 new water *_​_*day 6 old water *_​_*0calli water cure day 7 new water LAST DAY !!!!!!!!!!! *_​

*




0Calli's White Rhino 7 Day Water Curing DONE !!!!!!! 




 ............Draining & Drying































































A FEW CLOSE UP SHOTS OF THE 7 DAY RO WATER CURED RHINO






























































JUST HUNG TO DRY FOR THE NIGHT WITH A FAN ON IT FOR AIR CIRCULATION HUNG AT 11PM










































WATER CURED RHINO HANGING BEFORE THE CUT DOWN



















































CLOSE UPS OF THE DRYED CURED WATER BUDS OF RHINO















*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 26, 2011)

PART 1
[video=youtube;CFdwOlymMAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFdwOlymMAw[/video]

PART 2 
[video=youtube;bBYgZvRt9Nc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBYgZvRt9Nc[/video]


----------



## 0calli (Dec 27, 2011)

* 



ok guys huge assortment of super freaky MACRO NUG PORN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BROUGHT TO YOU BY YOU FRIENDLY NIEGHBORHOOD 0CALLI GROWER EnJoY gUyS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











C/O SEEDLING
​









































































































































​ 
*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 27, 2011)

*new white rhino seedling 3 1/2 weeks old 
​












m7 2 black widows 2 weeks into flower under the 1000w
​
































a few pretty silhouette pics of the starting black widow buds ​






















a lil white rhino nug porn for ya 2 weeks into flower 
​



























































































two shots of the currently budding white rhino and black widow ​










macro of the new rhino seedling 
​





*


----------



## malignant (Dec 28, 2011)

just curious, why the water cure? doesn't that take the taste out? your cab is pretty impressive, gotta be tough with the build up heat from the a/c hows the rest of your house fare? damn your work is impressive as fuck, im inspired and blown away, as soon as my lights come on ill take some pics and post up my green crack


----------



## 0calli (Dec 28, 2011)

*0calli water curing white rhino 10 grams day 1.
















*

*0calli water curing white rhino day 2 new water change ............................................ NEW WATER START OF DAY 2 ​






0calli water curing white rhino end of day 2 












0calli water curing white rhino day 3 new water 







0calli water cure day 3 old water​















0calli water cure day 4 new water​


































*


*0calli day 4 water cure old water​





0calli water cure day 5 new water ​





day 5 old water ​










0calli water cure day 6 new water ​










day 6 old water ​





0calli water cure day 7 new water LAST DAY !!!!!!!!!!! ​












0Calli's White Rhino 7 Day Water Curing DONE !!!!!!! 




 ............Draining & Drying































































A FEW CLOSE UP SHOTS OF THE 7 DAY RO WATER CURED RHINO






























































JUST HUNG TO DRY FOR THE NIGHT WITH A FAN ON IT FOR AIR CIRCULATION HUNG AT 11PM










































WATER CURED RHINO HANGING BEFORE THE CUT DOWN



















































CLOSE UPS OF THE DRYED CURED WATER BUDS OF RHINO














*


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 29, 2011)

look ready to eat them bro....


----------



## wesleyp1pes (Dec 29, 2011)

20 in away? wtf kinda far huh i gotta 1000 watt hps 6in cooling fan pushing air and 6in pulling hot air from the other side of the hood and im about 5-9in away at all times, i grow about 2-4 in a night, im a week into flowering and im pushing 37in tall, try it its amazing, and it costs is two small fans


----------



## wesleyp1pes (Dec 29, 2011)

whats up with water curing? never heard of it?!?!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 29, 2011)

It removes all the bullshit leaving nothing but the good stuff


wesleyp1pes said:


> whats up with water curing? Never heard of it?!?!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 29, 2011)

im defo gunna do it for sure...


----------



## Jar Man (Dec 29, 2011)

Dunno! What BS does it really remove? Know THC isn't water soluble, but it just looks like too much hassle and mess for results that can't be that much better than a good old fashioned cure. The bud I grow is quite tasty and smooth enough, thank you very much!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 29, 2011)

for one water curing is faster than air curing plus theres only changing odf the water and not needing to burp the jars plus humidity doesnt cum into it,...


----------



## 0calli (Dec 29, 2011)

Well good for you im happy for you so whats your problem with me trying something different and actually it faster than drying and curing cause you dont have to cure cause all the chlorophyl salts and other compounds that are there that curing removes through evaporation thats what it removes read up on it dude !!!!


jar man said:


> dunno! What bs does it really remove? Know thc isn't water soluble, but it just looks like too much hassle and mess for results that can't be that much better than a good old fashioned cure. The bud i grow is quite tasty and smooth enough, thank you very much!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 29, 2011)

*AFRICAN FREE HARVEST LAST THREE COLAS 


the trimming nightmare fook there was alot of it 
​















































monster buds !!!!!!!!
​
























































just to show how much resin thc is on these buds i made this .7 chunk of finger and scissor hash from these three huge buds 
​


























start of the african water curing ..this morning 
​








































*


----------



## 0calli (Dec 29, 2011)

*curing comparison of my white rhino i did three different curing methods -1 - quick dry , 2 - air curing , 3 - water curing.



quick dried rhino ​











air cured rhino ​











water cured rhino ​











*


----------



## Xproject (Dec 30, 2011)

Dude you are rockin those budz!!! Great pics!!!


----------



## 0calli (Dec 30, 2011)

Thnx alot ...............


xproject said:


> dude you are rockin those budz!!! Great pics!!!


----------



## baseball8008 (Dec 30, 2011)

I know you have heard this about 1000 times throughout this thread but I cannot stop myself from saying it... GREAT JOB!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 2, 2012)

Thnk u very much


baseball8008 said:


> i know you have heard this about 1000 times throughout this thread but i cannot stop myself from saying it... Great job!


----------



## 0calli (Jan 2, 2012)

*HERE IS AN UPDATE OF EVERYTHING GOING ON IN MY 1000W CLOSET 

MY AK-48 THAT IS FLOWERING NOW ITS FIRST WEEK 3 IN TOTAL I AM FLOWERING 









































*_*WHITE RHINO SEEDLING BEFORE TOPPING *_







_*WHITE RHINO SEEDLING JUST TOPPED *_



























_*MY BLACK WIDOW SHE IS I HAVE FOUND THAT THIS STRAIN I HAVE NEEDS ALOT OF HUMIDITY !!!! also budding is coming along but deff showing all her sativa sides in flower .*_













































































*"BABY " RHINO GETTING BIG !!!*​







































































_*HERE IS HOW IM NOW APPLYING CO2 IN MY CLOSET . STILL USE TUBES TO DIRECT THE DROPPING CO2
*_​










​


----------



## Thehermaphroditemaker (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful trim jobs guys. Water curing, that's mighty brave and cool to see.


----------



## Xproject (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesumness is all I can say. More sweet budz on the way. Ocalli, what type of camera are you using to take those nice close-ups.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 2, 2012)

Its an olympus sp-810 uz 22x zoom tripod records in full hd or 3d etc


----------



## HansMacasshole (Jan 3, 2012)

those are some delicious looking buds awesome


----------



## 0calli (Jan 3, 2012)

thnx alot ..................


HansMacasshole said:


> those are some delicious looking buds awesome


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 4, 2012)

looking stella ocalli mate


----------



## 0calli (Jan 6, 2012)

*starting from bottom moving up counter clockwise , ak-48 , black widow , white rhino , hidden white rhino , 2 ak-48's , black widow , and center neville's haze ​






"baby" rhino getting big on me lol ........... What is it now 4 weeks i think lol
​






the tall stretchy black widow budding out damn sativa bitch lol
​





ak-48's and a rhino ​





















african free water cure all dried up and ready to smoke 
​





















lst'ing of w/r last night and its upturn 
​































hey smoochies , kev and mommapug remember these bastards when they were tiny and dying from deff. Look at them now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I owe you guys thnx so much for your help !!!!!!!!!!!!!
​






























































*


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 7, 2012)

looking great bro very nice indeed mate


----------



## 0calli (Jan 8, 2012)

*THE CLOSET GETTING A LITTLE CROWDED NOW FLOWERING 4 STRAINS THEY ARE , WHITE RHINO , BLACK WIDOW , AK-48 , NEVILLE'S HAZE .*​


----------



## HansMacasshole (Jan 8, 2012)

Dayum all your plants are looking amazing the baby white rhino looks phenomenal


----------



## 0calli (Jan 9, 2012)

thnx macasshole haha lol 


HansMacasshole said:


> Dayum all your plants are looking amazing the baby white rhino looks phenomenal


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 10, 2012)

great update ocalli....sum serious nice plants there bro..


----------



## 0calli (Jan 10, 2012)

New update later guys of the growth and lst'ing the ak-48


----------



## 0calli (Jan 12, 2012)

*starting from bottom moving up counter clockwise , ak-48 , black widow , white rhino , hidden white rhino , 2 ak-48's , black widow , and center neville's haze ​






"baby" rhino getting big on me lol ........... What is it now 4 weeks i think lol
​






the tall stretchy black widow budding out damn sativa bitch lol
​





ak-48's and a rhino ​





















african free water cure all dried up and ready to smoke 
​




















*


----------



## 0calli (Jan 12, 2012)

*hey smoochies , kev and mommapug remember these bastards when they were tiny and dying from deff. Look at them now !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I owe you guys thnx so much for your help !!!!!!!!!!!!!
​




























































*


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 12, 2012)

looking great ocalli hope things are good bro


----------



## 0calli (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah this stuff helps keep my mind off stuff


----------



## 0calli (Jan 14, 2012)

0CALLI HOW TO ROLL A PROPER DANK BLUNT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EnJoY 


[video=youtube;Tzsxp5aJcYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tzsxp5aJcYQ[/video]


----------



## 0calli (Jan 15, 2012)

GOT A SURPRISE




LAST NIGHT FORGOT TO CLEAN THE BUSTER AFTER BUSTING THAT LBS UP AND ALL THIS KIEF AND CRYSTAL WAS IN THERE




TOTALLY BURIED THE MOTOR LOL BUT WEIGHED OUT TOO 24.8 GRAMS MADE 10 GRAMS OF OIL AND A NICE PUCK SMOKE INCREDIBLY WELL !!!!! also you can see last nights smoking line up it went 1 blunt i rolled on video 1 ak-48 joint i rolled with african free oil 1 ak-48 joint with ak-48 roaches and hot press rhino oil then i switched it up to bong hits with african free puck rhino puck mix puck and ak-48 puck




well i slept very well lol

















CLOSET SHOT







BOTH BLACK WIDOWS 5 WEEKS IN NOW OR CLOSER TO 6
































"BABY" RHINO SUPER LOLLIPOP


























NEVILLES HAZE DEATH MATCH ...........THERE ARE CLEAR SINGS OF DOMINANCE HAPPENING ALREADY !!!












RIGHT SIDE NEVILLE'S HAZE DEATH MATCH












LEFT SIDE NEVILLE'S HAZE DEATH MATCH












BUDDING AK-48 2 WEEK INTO 12/12





































WHITE RHINO #3 NOT A CLONE FROM SEED












THIS IS WHY YOU DONT LST WITH FISHING WIRE FUK LOST THREE TOPS CAUE THEY SWELLED REALLY FAST THE STEM AND LINE CUT RIGHT THROUGH !!
















CRITICAL OVERDRIVES GROWING NICELY 
​






MORE AK-48 IM CLONING ​


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

VERY NICE OCALLI!!! lookin good... already got another crop under the 1k good job!! thats what we like to see you beat me, lookn like you got a semi-perpetual harvest goin now im subscribed. hit up my thread and show some love.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 16, 2012)

Yup on my 3rd in flower now and 4th in vegg


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 16, 2012)

Keep it up mate looking great pal...


----------



## 0calli (Jan 20, 2012)

*maineyankee* 





Stoner *Stoner*




























   Join DateSep 2011LocationMaine (The Frozen Tundra of Planet Earth)Posts726Journal Entries32 

[h=2]




[/h] Good Day Doggies






So sorry that I have been unable these past few days to post. I have been really busy with something that I would like to share with you ... 

For the past month, a friend of mine (25 years younger than I) had his niece abducted from their home in the middle of the night. At first LEO's were stating that it was a missing child, and for the past two weeks, changed it to, possible foul play. The little girl's name is Ayla, and from Maine. My friend and I are tight, as he always turned to me for guidance when things where going south for him. When I learned of this happening a month ago, I put my hand out, and he grabbed it. I did not want him to be alone on Christmas, so my family invited him over, just so that he could get away from it all, at least for a few hours. We have remained tight throughout, but they have had very little to say, or help out, especially with the media.

Behind the scenes, but with his knowledge, I have been working with NBC and the Today Show. I, as well as many others across this State, Country and even Canada, are doing what we can do bring Ayla home, safe and sound. We have never, nor will we, give up hope that she be safely returned home to her Mom and Dad, even though they are not together any longer (prior to this event). Tonight, at 11:30 PM, despite my usual bedtime of 9:00 pm, I was interviewed by NBC and the Today show, for an update that will air in the morning at 7:30 EST. It was something that I needed to do, for I need to keep Ayla's name in the forefront of all media.

All day long, I reached out to my friend, and he never returned a call nor any of my countless texts. They were in essence, that now was the prime opportunity of placing a cry for help. I take it as they are scared to talk to the media, for they feel that every time they do, it gets twisted around. I repeatedly told him, as well as Ayla's father, that this was not the case, and that if they were uncomfortable to answer a specific question, all they had to say was that they did not want to answer it. Simple enough. They have not been asking for any coverage nationally, but stay local and only with newsprint. (Circulation appx 20,000). Here I am, not even affiliated other than a friend, and I just did an interview that will be reached out to over 8 Million viewers. I know if I was in their shoes, I think I would have grabbed hold and gone with it, despite any fear about myself, but to have my child returned home, safe and sound.

I think I may have lost a friend, whose friendship I cherished and loved. But it is not about a friendship to me. It is about finding a Lost and Missing Child. Period.

I thank you so very much for allowing me the opportunity to share, and also vent my frustration on this matter that has plagued me for over a month. If you wish, you may post here, or PM me. I love all my friends here on Doggie Nuts, for I feel at home, and a part of Community and Friendship with all that enter this great thread.

God Bless ~ And Let's Get Ayla Home





Bob ~ The MaineYankee​


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 24, 2012)

Great thread 0calli[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], Bookmarked [/FONT]


----------



## 0calli (Jan 24, 2012)

thnk you will be putting up some updates soon of the current grows goings ons lol


TheTruSmokr said:


> Great thread 0calli, Bookmarked


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 24, 2012)

0calli said:


> thnk you will be putting up some updates soon of the current grows goings ons lol


I got to wait on some equipment before my next


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

the mr.nice nevilles haze growing fast and beautiful !!! 


critical overdrives in the closet under 1000w

starting from lower bottom right is 2 ak-48 , the 2 nevilles haze in one pot , ak-48 , white rhino , and in the grow bags is the critical overdrives 

the rhino i had to harvest 2 weeks early to save the bud due to minor mold issue 


harvested and got rid of the problem black widow 6 weeks almost 7 weeks into flower with very very tiny buds 

new rhino 2weeks into flower​


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice 0calli, thanks for the share bro 
What kinda light setup you have?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

IM RUNNING A 1000W HID HPS SUPER GROW BULB IT PUSHES SOME OF THE HIGHEST LUMEN RATINGS MY BULB BUT I AM SWITCHING TOO INDUCTION OR PLASMA LIGHTING OVER THE NEXT YEAR OR SO AND WILL VEGG WITH THE 1000W  lol


TheTruSmokr said:


> Nice 0calli, thanks for the share bro
> What kinda light setup you have?


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 26, 2012)

0calli said:


> IM RUNNING A 1000W HID HPS SUPER GROW BULB IT PUSHES SOME OF THE HIGHEST LUMEN RATINGS MY BULB BUT I AM SWITCHING TOO INDUCTION OR PLASMA LIGHTING OVER THE NEXT YEAR OR SO AND WILL VEGG WITH THE 1000W  lol


 Sweet, I bet your girls love that.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

i already vegg with it while its running and the go all freak on me lol


TheTruSmokr said:


> Sweet, I bet your girls love that.


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 26, 2012)

0calli said:


> i already vegg with it while its running and the go all freak on me lol


lol....Is your hood, air cooled?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

No hood !!!!!!!!


thetrusmokr said:


> lol....is your hood, air cooled?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

HERE IS THE LINK TO MY WHOLE SETUP I BUILT 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/473411-poormans-super-closet-muwahahahahahaha.html


TheTruSmokr said:


> lol....Is your hood, air cooled?


----------



## 0calli (Jan 26, 2012)

_*BUDDING BEAUTY'S IN OCALLI'S CLOSET !!!!!!!!!*_




_*




AK-48 4 WEEKS 12/12




*_

_*
































































































































































*_






WHITE RHINO 3 WEEKS 12/12





_*













































*_






NEVILLE'S HAZE 3 WEEKS 12/12





_*























































*_


two quick macros of the neville's haze buds
_*










*_






one of my see thru oil joints from last night was my last one too





_*















*_
_*
always liked this lil photo op of my oil 


curing white rhino 
*_​_*








































*_


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

Sweet buds, To bad I couldn't match you. WOuld love to smoke them buds.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

im stoked for you man, you got a perpetual threaad rockin man very nice!! u usin grow bags now too huh? i love them they are awesome, stop by my grow thread and check it out


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 27, 2012)

...............what the heck is induction plasma lighting? 

It must be good with a name like that, sounds like something from star trek, and your replacing a 1000w HID with it? whoa! what is this thing


----------



## 0calli (Jan 27, 2012)

I hear ya man love sharing my prda and trying new proda


thetrusmokr said:


> sweet buds, to bad i couldn't match you. Would love to smoke them buds.


yeah liking the bags a lot ALSO USING BIO BAGS NOW AND PROB WILL BE FULLY SWITHCING OVER thnx for the thread "bump" .....................you got a link to your thread buddy love to see it !!!!


sfguy said:


> im stoked for you man, you got a perpetual threaad rockin man very nice!! U usin grow bags now too huh? I love them they are awesome, stop by my grow thread and check it out





thedillestpickle said:


> ...............what the heck is induction plasma lighting?
> 
> It must be good with a name like that, sounds like something from star trek, and your replacing a 1000w hid with it? Whoa! What is this thing



plasma or induction lighting is the use of plasma to produce what no bulb can do and that is a full spectrum across the whole board plus check these charts out and this article gives yuou a rundown comparrison View attachment 2022215
[h=1]Here Comes the Sun[/h] Sunlight is the first order of life  the energy that drives the life systems of our planet, from humans to plankton. So it follows that the heart of your indoor garden is the grow light. After all, its purpose is to provide the incident energy required by your plants to grow and bloom: to synthesize the sun. The grow light is the motor of photosynthesis in the indoor garden, driving all other plant processes.
Today, the majority of indoor gardeners in North America use 1000 Watt High Pressure Sodium (HPS) lamps to light their plants and many growers still use magnetic ballasts. It may surprise you to learn that this technology has been around in more or less its current form for over 30 years. In other disciplines, most notably computing, a great deal has changed during this time. Can you imagine buying a personal computer today that even closely resembled that which was available thirty years ago? In 1980 the latest and greatest microcomputer boasted a measly 16kB of RAM (barely enough to store a ringtone these days) and a 5-inch CRT display. If youre not abreast with the current state of computing technology, then consider this: a megabyte of storage would have set you back over $6,000 in 1980. Today, one hundred times this amount can be purchased for under a dollar. Things have moved on.
So what drove this huge amount of innovation? Essentially, nothing more than a heady mix of human ingenuity and rampant consumerism. That is, we all went crazy about computers and demanded more and more. In just a few decades they went from being arcane university research projects to being suffused into almost every part of our mainstream culture. Will the recent and dramatic rise in the popularity of indoor gardening serve as a similar catalyst for technological development in the field of indoor horticultural lighting? We certainly hope so.
[h=2]New Paradigms of Lighting for Plants[/h] If computers are measured in terms of processor speed and memory capacity, what is the equivalent set of metrics for the performance of a grow light? Okay, okay, obviously a grow light should make things grow. And the plants we want to grow have all evolved over millions of years to best exploit the solar energy generated by the Sun. So we dont need a Ph.D. in Photobiology to assert that the Sun is the only benchmark we need when it comes to producing artificial light for plants.
Thats a point worth restating. Were talking about light for plants here, not for humans. Its very important that we de-personify both our plants and, for that matter, our grow lights. Lumens measure general light intensity for the human eye, not the photo-systems in the leaf. What we perceive as a single color is actually a combination of many different wavelengths of light.
How plants relate to light is more like hearing would be for humans: by frequency. Sunlight contains a full spectrum of different frequencies. PAR light, nanometers, and other older references for light cant be used as a reference for frequency; nanometers and frequencies are inversely related (backwards) to each other. Frequency means its more about the energy that plants really need, and nanometers is more about whats best for people to understand.




The "Plant Sensitivity Curve" shows photosynthetic response to light at various wavelengths. (X axis = WAVELENGTH (nm); Y axis = "SENSITIVITY") Photo credit: Chameleon Grow Systems.

One of the primary reasons that HPS light was adopted by indoor gardeners is a NASA study produced over 20 years ago that basically stated: Plants are efficient at using red light. You have probably seen the spectral distribution charts on some HPS lamp packaging showing the peaks in spectral output. However, plants are efficient at using red light because, of all the colors in the spectrum that shine on the Earth from the Sun, red light has the least amount of energy. Photobiologists refer to this in terms of electron volts per photon. You can excite the cells of a solar panel with a violet light that has 3.1 electron volts per photon. But shining red light that has only 1.7 volts per photon on a solar panel is not sufficient to excite the cells. So, just because plants are efficient in using the low amounts of energy in the red parts of sunlight, it doesnt necessarily mean that the best lighting for plants is high in the red parts of the spectrum. We dont need to bombard our plants with red light. Plants require all the colors of the light spectrum as they utilize these different parts in different ways.
Another reason HPS light is used by indoor gardeners is to imitate the commercial greenhouse growers who use HPS for daylight supplementation. However, its important to note that, in greenhouses, HPS is used in addition to the blue light of natural daylight. Its clearly a different ballgame to grow indoors using only artificial light, and we should treat it as such.
[h=2]Who Turned Up The Heat?[/h] So whats an indoor gardener to do? We want to give our gardens lots of light  especially if we are growing light-loving varieties such as tomatoes and capsicums. HPS lamps output a lot of light, but in limited parts of the spectrum. They also produce a LOT of heat in the infrared part of the spectrum. And, as we all know, unless youre growing indoors in Alaska, excessive heat is the nemesis of the indoor gardener. Surely there has to be a better way to grow indoors? Think of all those kilowatts of energy used to power grow lights, and all the kilowatts of energy used to power air conditioners, chillers and fans to remove the heat they generate! What technology exists to give our plants all the light they need indoors without creating other problems that require energy-intensive solutions? Do we need to improve current technology or go back to the drawing board? Do we need new lamps? New ballasts? New reflectors? New light movers? These are all very important questions.
Before we embark on our preview of alternative grow light technologies, please bear in mind that some of these technologies are further away from being stocked in your local grow store than others. Research and development is happening all the time, and this work is not confined to universities  real growers (albeit super enthusiastic hobbyists) are involved too. Right now, some of these technologies, for a variety of reasons, are less accessible than others. But things will change, if we drive that change. Remember, it was possible to buy a 1GB hard drive in 1980  it was just the size of a refrigerator, weighed 550 pounds and cost $40,000! Today a hard drive 500 times that size will comfortably slip into your pocket  if theres room! (It will only set you back $70.)
Now put yourself in the shoes of an IT enthusiast in the 80s. Are we at an equivalent point on the technology/accessibility curve for indoor garden lighting? If so, these are indeed exciting times! Okay, thats quite enough preamble! Lets take a look at the contenders 
[HR][/HR]_But first _ [h=2]Light  A Crash Course[/h]




The human eye is most sensitive to a yellowish green color. But what seems 'bright' to us is not what plants respond best to. Photo credit: Chameleon Grow Systems.

In one sense, light can be thought of as electromagnetic radiation, like radio waves, microwaves waves, X rays and gamma radiation. What we refer to as visible light is simply the radiation that we can sense with our eyes. The average human eye will respond to wavelengths from about 380 to 750 nanometers. We perceive light as colors, with our maximum sensitivity at around 555 nm, in the green region of the optical spectrum. Light with a wavelength of 380-450 nm is perceived as violet. As the wavelengths become shorter it becomes ultraviolet (UV). At the other end of the visible light scale, wavelengths of 620-750 nm are perceived as red. As the wavelengths become longer (infrared) we perceive this electromagnetic radiation as heat, rather than light.
Light can also be conceived as a stream of light particles, called photons. One method to calculate the intensity of an artificial plant light source is to count the number of photons that hit a leaf per second. The unit for this calculation is micromoles per second (&#956;mol/sec). Some growers reference the Photosynthetic Photon Flux (PPF)  just the photons that are between 400 and 700 nm. This is clearly a more relevant way of measuring light intensity for plants than, say, lumens, but it should still only be treated as an indicator. When all has been said and done, were trying to establish the quantity of usable light that hits the leaves of our plants.
[h=3]Spectral Distribution[/h] The distribution of energy in the lamp on the frequency spectrum is called the Spectral Distribution. The Sun has a full, continuous spectrum  and thats what were aiming for too with our grow lights. The ideal grow light efficiently transforms electricity into the maximum amount of usable light energy (for the plants), with as little heat (infrared) as possible. Other factors to consider are lamp life and depreciation, and, of course, cost!
[h=3]Inverse Square Law[/h] Remember, if you double the distance between a leaf and your artificial light source, the amount of energy that hits the leaf is divided by FOUR. Stated another way, when you double the distance from the light source you lose 75% of the light energy from the light source. So when we talk about how much usable light a grow light puts out, we need to consider environmental factors too  namely heat! Experienced indoor growers shoot for a temperature of around 80-82°F around the canopy of their plants in a CO2 enriched environment, slightly less for atmospheric CO2 levels. Its important that we evaluate the potential of any grow light in the real world, and not just the isolated data of manufacturers technical specification charts.
[HR][/HR] [h=2]Sulfur Plasma[/h]




Plasma International's Sulfur Plasma grow light. Photo credit: Clive Wing & Boris Lutterbach and Aad Baar. 

Plasma International, a British/German company, has developed a grow light based on sulfur plasma technology. The lamp and magnetron unit is an electrode-less lamp that includes an evacuated quartz bulb partly backfilled with argon and with a little sulfur, plus a source of microwave power, a magnetron, for exciting a ball of plasma within the bulb. The lamps themselves are manufactured in Germany and can be powered by any 400W to 1400W Plasma Lighting System. The lamp produces almost no ultraviolet light and just a little infrared. It delivers a full and continuous spectrum (which means there are no troughs or missing/lacking color content). Full spectrum lighting is regarded as crucial for healthy plant development because its what plants have evolved for millions of years to exploit.
Wageningen University in the Netherlands has been using Plasma Internationals Sulfur Plasma lamp to research simulating daylight in an indoor environment. Researchers had to shine the incredibly powerful light indirectly at cucumber cuttings through mirrors and filters. The tests, conducted in a climate-controlled room, showed that young cucumber plants grew much better then under HPS. Researchers believe this is due to the color of the light and its ability to influence the shape of the plant. At the right light color, the young plant captures light energy far more easily.
The cucumber plants grew more than 60% faster than those grown under HPS, and more than 120% better than those grown under compact fluorescents! There was also a marked increase in branching and larger leaves. The first results (released September 2009) also showed that the specially-created artificial sunlight spectrum made the young cucumber plants 64% heavier than those grown under HPS (SON-T) light, at equal light strength.

Plasma Internationals lamp draws 1300W from the mains and delivers 1000W to the bulb. It is dimmable down to between 10-40% depending on which bulb is being used. The moving parts inside the lamp are guaranteed for 100,000 hours of use  this movement, the manufacturers claim, gives greater control over the plasmoid. They also claim that they can quite easily alter the mix of the bulb and adjust the spectral output to specific applications. To date, Plasma International has developed one lamp for vegetative growth and another for flowering. The lamps produce less than half the infrared heat per watt compared to HPS or Metal Halide.
The lamp comes as two boxes. Each box is 9 x 6.6 x 6.6 in size. One box contains the plasma-i-tron and the other is the power supply. The lamp can easily cover the same area as a 1000W HPS but, because of the reduced heat, it could be positioned closer to plants.
More information: www.plasma-i.com
Time to market: 1-2 years.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 27, 2012)

*a 400-420w induction lighting system will run about 650-800 $ , but it uses 60% less power almost no real heat and the 400w preforms just as good if not better than my 1000w hps h.i.d. Super grow bulb also the bulbs last i believe i read over 100,000 hrs and are not super expensive to replace like hps or mh bulb ........................ The only down side i see to induction lighting is finding a reputable dealer for the systems*


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

I was reading about this system in rosebud a few months ago.. looked promising, im glad you are going to be the "how do i say it" guinea pig??? lmao

what are bio bags?? biodegradeable? im all ffor saving the environment bro, wheres a link for them??
as for my grow thread, its in my signature under MY GROW only thread i ever started... i just read =)


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 27, 2012)

Love all the info on that plasma. I'll keep that in mind if I get the money.


----------



## 0calli (Jan 27, 2012)

its just a reusable pot , any size , and 100% bbreathable durable material it give what bags and pots not even air pots 100% oxygen to the roots no blocking of air


SFguy said:


> I was reading about this system in rosebud a few months ago.. looked promising, im glad you are going to be the "how do i say it" guinea pig??? lmao
> 
> what are bio bags?? biodegradeable? im all ffor saving the environment bro, wheres a link for them??
> as for my grow thread, its in my signature under MY GROW only thread i ever started... i just read =)


----------



## 0calli (Jan 27, 2012)

here is the pots im switching too

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/330582415060?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## 0calli (Jan 28, 2012)

*




0CALLI'S NEW VEG BOX !!!! REVAMPED AND UPDATED !!!














THE "BEFORE" PICS !!!! 






















HOLES MEASURED AND DRILLED U CAN SEE MY CROSS SECTION ON THE TOP THERE LOL












HOLES AND 1/2 INCH SUPPORT BOLTS AND NUTS IM USING TO SUPPORT THE T5'S

















T5 INSTALLED AND FITS PERFECTLY WITH 1 INCH ROOM ALL AROUND PERFECT FIT !!!!












1/2 INCH BOLTS USED TO SUPPORT THE T5'S , WILL BE GETTING YOYO'S AND INSTALLING THEM





















CORD TAPED TO CORNER OUT OF THE WAY










SOCKET I INSTALLED FOR THE CFL UNDER LIGHTING 

















MONSTER CFL INSTALLED UNDERNEATH TO GIVE LIGHT SPREAD UNDER THE CANOPY

















VELCRO I INSTALLED SO I CAN SEAL THE BOX FOR NO LIGHT LEAKS !!! AND A NICE NEAT COVER
































COMPLETE !!!!!










THE NEW VEGG BOX ALL DONE AND LIT !!!












0CALLI VIDEO OF FINISHED VEG BOX AND VIDEO TOUR OF THE GIRLS ENJoY !!!!!!!!!

*[video=youtube;uKxeHNKnTAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKxeHNKnTAU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]​


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 29, 2012)

^ sweet video cali, giving me lots of new ideas. peace bro


----------



## 0calli (Feb 1, 2012)

*AK-48 Frosty line-up 5 weeks in 12/12​**

























































































*​


----------



## Pho (Feb 1, 2012)

so frosty and yummy. Been playing with the idea of a crazy closet grow, and will definitely be looking over this thread again for tips!


----------



## 0calli (Feb 2, 2012)

*to give a close up of the black widow it wud calyx just 1 then node up and did this continually




black widow !!!!!!!!!!!













dried bundle of black widdow budlets












the lil experiment i did with a few black widow clippings ........even though she is genetically fucked i love her hate to kill her ......dont know why though lol












roots forming on my black widow cuttings i took just to see if they wud root without scraping or hormones well im never scraping or hormone again these roots only took less than a week to form !!!













the setup of my photo oping 








Neville's haze death math update 4 week into flower
















left side neville's haze 







right side neville's haze 




























double headed bud monster on the neville's haze













































































white rhino 3 1/2 weeks in flower








































*​


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 3, 2012)

nice shots bro..there looking good mate


----------



## bighomey (Feb 3, 2012)

that looks inefficient as fuck


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

What are you talking about ?????? Inefficient


bighomey said:


> that looks inefficient as fuck


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 3, 2012)

bighomey said:


> that looks inefficient as fuck


Can anyone say HATER?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 3, 2012)

Wud like to see yours ohh wait you dont got shit lol went and looked at your threads that have useless ramblings your biggest thread got 400 loks lol and you been here since 2008 and thats all you have to show bahahahahaha you are no threat to me in anyway go on with your troll ass and comment away with your vast knowledge i find it funny all you got is pics with dying plants from way back 


bighomey said:


> that looks inefficient as fuck


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 8, 2012)

*ocalli new hoods posting on behalf of him...

**
*


----------



## Triple S (Feb 11, 2012)

subscribed to this one too bro


----------



## Triple S (Feb 11, 2012)

0calli said:


> _*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take care with this kind of photos
someone can take your fingerprints and the cops don´t need much to find you


----------



## 0calli (Feb 11, 2012)

*




HERE ARE MY 3 AK-48 COMING INTO WEEK 6 





































































The frosty line-up of my AK-48 coming into week 6
























































































a panoramic of the AK-48










*​


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 12, 2012)

nice update ocalli lad..sum sick shots mate


----------



## tiltswitch (Feb 12, 2012)

sweet calli......


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks very nice my man. All of it.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 12, 2012)

Thnx guys cant waiit till its done


----------



## Triple S (Feb 12, 2012)

looks sweet bro
they are gorgeous 
expect to get some more thricomes and in 10 days they will be readdy to harvest
once few hairs turn brown , they all will start and in few days is going to be readdy


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 12, 2012)

just read through the whole thread as been offline for awhile, hahahahaha proved alot of growers wrong here didn`t you.....

think your onto a winner with your setup, plants look amazeing dude...


----------



## 0calli (Feb 12, 2012)

yeah they dont come around anymore lol


ae86 grower said:


> just read through the whole thread as been offline for awhile, hahahahaha proved alot of growers wrong here didn`t you.....
> 
> think your onto a winner with your setup, plants look amazeing dude...


----------



## dbkick (Feb 12, 2012)

hi hi. I think you'll be in for a different tune in the summer, I have a 1 kw air cooled( 8 inch) in a room quite a bit larger than that and when its hot out its extremely hot in the room no matter how much I exhaust or intake , AC is the only solution unless you like temps over 100F. Nice plants I might add.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 12, 2012)

as a matter of fact, so hot I've resorted to stocking up on LED for this summer. I can't afford to cool a room again.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 12, 2012)

in my room yes gets a lil warm but i fixed that this summer by opening my attic opening which is in the same room and the heat sucks up into the attic out the roof venting


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 12, 2012)

love your grow closet. keep up the good work.


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 12, 2012)

great solution to the heat prob, and as a small grow don`t suppose this would catch the eye of the FLIR the cops use?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 12, 2012)

well all it really does is make the attic house temp


ae86 grower said:


> great solution to the heat prob, and as a small grow don`t suppose this would catch the eye of the FLIR the cops use?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 12, 2012)

thnk u very much


209 Cali closet grower said:


> love your grow closet. keep up the good work.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 12, 2012)

* some of my ak-48 im smoking ​




































my white rhino coming into week 5 of flower​







































​ 
*​


----------



## Triple S (Feb 12, 2012)

i would give rep+ but i can´t


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 12, 2012)

Looking good bro


----------



## 0calli (Feb 13, 2012)

*




0CALLI NUG (KINK)





MACRO AND SUPER MACRO




OF MY AK-48 ENJOY !!!!!






























































































​





*​


----------



## Triple S (Feb 14, 2012)

super cool and super sweet bro
youre a good grower and this is a good strain


----------



## 0calli (Feb 16, 2012)

*COLLECTING THE CRITICAL OVERDRIVE POLLEN FROM MALE A~1
























POLLINATING THE RHINO DID THE ENTIRE FRONT LEFT BRANCH




























POLLINATING THE AK-48 DID THE ENTIRE FRONT RIGHT BRANCH






































ALL THE GIRLS IN THE CLOSET FLOWERING NOW STARTING VERY FRONT GOING COUNTER CLOCKWISE THERE IS THE RHINO (with the bag) THE AK-48 (bag also) BEHIND THEM IS THE NEVILLES HAZE AND OFF TO THE LEFT IS THE OTHER TWO AK-48's UN SEEDED 
*​*





*​


----------



## Triple S (Feb 17, 2012)

broooo
that´s sweet
you will get 200+ seeds


----------



## ae86 grower (Feb 17, 2012)

dude, i like your style, i`ll def be watching out for your future grows..


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 17, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/497243-0calli-critical-overdrive-2012-1000w-11.html


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Feb 17, 2012)

0calli...Whats them zip-loc baggies over the top for?
Peace


----------



## 0calli (Feb 17, 2012)

Cause i pollinated those branches to produce seeds


----------



## 0calli (Feb 17, 2012)

Sorta like a quarantine so the pollen on them doesnt spread


----------



## Triple S (Feb 19, 2012)

those bags will rise the humidity... arent you afraid of bud mold ?


----------



## 0calli (Feb 19, 2012)

only on for a few hours to let the pollen set and both plants are prego !!!


Triple S said:


> those bags will rise the humidity... arent you afraid of bud mold ?


----------

